# Zeigt her eure Molche / Salamander -- BILDER



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Natur / Teichfreunde 

Derzeit sind die kleinen Racker ja unterwegs und wollen sich vermehren,..

Es würde mich freuen  wenn viele schöne Bilder zusammen kommen.
Ich habe versucht "scharfe" Bilder zu machen, aber meistens sind die Tierchen logischerweise unter Wasser,..
(für Bild 1 habe ich aber extra meine "wasserdichte" Olympus mue extra eingetaucht )

Zur Laich Bestimmung guckst du auch:
http://www.kaulquappe.de/laich.htm
oder auch zur Artbestimmung:
http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/bestimmung_laich_amphibien.htm
gut gemacht Info für alle Naturfreunde:
http://www.bund.net/fileadmin/bundn...20090227_artenschutz_amphibien_broschuere.pdf

  ..     ...   
       

mfG. Micha


----------



## Casybay (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

sind denn das Bergmolche bei Dir?
Bei mir sind alle Teichmolche
Gruß
Carmen



 

 

 



_Edit by Annett: Original-Bildereinbindung in Thumbverlinkung umgewandelt_


----------



## jojo1975 (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
Endlich, nach langer Winterpause ist mal was wieder los an meinem Teich! Heute abend waren meinen putzigen Freunde besonders fotogen... Und sie beweisen sich als wahre Akrobaten, um von dem leckeren Froschlaich im Filterteich zu naschen klettern sie sogar den kleinen Wasserfall herauf...



 

 





 

 







 



Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der Artbestimmung helfen ??  
Danke und Gruss,
Alex

_EDIT by Annett: Original-Bildeinbilndung in Thumbnailverlinkung geändert. _


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Carmen,

ich glaube, das auf Deinem ersten Bild ist kein Teich- sondern ein __ Fadenmolch.

Hallo Alex,

Du hast ganz viele Bergmolche bis auf den linken Molch auf dem zweiten Bild. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es sich um einen Kammmolch handelt. Er sit zwar sehr groß, aber ich kenne die bunter.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molch´ianer  

wau,.. Axel,. bei dir ist jau auch einiges los 

Ich komme am Ufer nicht so gut an die Tierchen (besser gesagt, die bleiben lieber immer schön unter Wasser).

Daher habe ich heute wieder "das Leben von meiner Olympus  " auf´s Spiel gesetzt und wieder Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht,..
     
     
     
ist wie gesagt, nur eine einfache Kompakt-Kamera und zudem durch das Unter-Wasser immer recht "milchig",.. aber es macht trotzdem Spass.

@Christine,..  Ich dachte einfach, die brauen (dünnen und meist kleineren) sind die Männchen,.. und die "dicken" die Weibchen,.. 
oder ist es umgekehrt  

Ich bin auch auf den Nachwuchs gespannt   in meinem kleinem alten Teich (mit Fische) gab´ es damals leider nie was davon zu sehen..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich habe leider keine vorzeigbaren Molchbilder, aber ein Anmerkung wegen der Bildeinbindung von Carmen und Alex.
Wenn Ihr Bilder aus Eurem Album in die Beiträge verlinkt, wählt bitte eine der anderen Optionen oben im Popupfenster aus und ersetzt den im Textfeld gesetzten Code *IMG* durch *img*.
Dann funktioniert das Ganze auch und die User mit wenig Bandbreite haben nicht so lange Ladezeiten für die Vorschaubilder. 
Oben habe ich das jetzt für Euch gemacht, da Ihr nach 1h nicht mehr editieren könnt. 

Ich weiß, dass das eine weniger "schöne" Lösung ist, selbst am Code zu editieren, aber anders geht es derzeit nur, wenn Ihr die normale Attachmentfunktion nutzt. Wie das geht, findet Ihr in meiner Signatur verlinkt.

Und nun weiter im Thema.


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Molche / Salamander -- BILDER*

Guten Morgen 

Ein Molchbaby vom letzten Jahr !

    

Den hatte ich beim Algen käschern auf der Schippe 
Er durfte erst nach dem Fotoshoting wieder in den Teich. 

Ein schönes Osterfest wünscht 
axel


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Micha,

meistens ist es so, dass die Weibchen größer und dicker sind , aber es gibt halt mehrere Sorten und manchmal sieht das Weibchen völlig anders aus. Bei den Bergmolchen z.B. finde, ist überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeit zwischen Männchen und Weibchen.


----------



## Alter Sack (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich hier im Forum zum Thema Algen informieren, Beiträge
gibt es dazu ja in Hülle und Fülle.

Da sich in meinem kleinen Teich seit einigen Jahren Bergmolche sehr wohl zu fühlen
scheinen (es werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr), möchte ich euch meine aktuellen
Fotos nicht vorenthalten.

Zur Zeit dürften es wohl 15-20 Molche sein, ein paar haben wohl sogar bei mir
überwintert, denn sie haben noch Chiemen.

Auf jeden Fall sind mind. 5 dicke Mamas dabei, die wohl auch schon anfangen
für Nachwuchs zu sorgen ... das wird wieder ein Getümmel .

In dem ersten Bild müssten 8-10 Molche zu sehen sein, wer findet sie ... 


   
   
   
   
   

Hoffentlich habe ich das mit den Bildern auch richtig gemacht :crazy.


Ach ja, einen habe ich 2006 auch ausserhalb des Teiches "erwischt":


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Molche / Salamander -- BILDER*

Willkommen Alter Sack :Willkommen2

Das mit den Bildern hast Du prima gemacht 
Schöne Fotos 
Wär Klasse wenn Du uns Deinen ganzen Teich mal in "Mein Teich und ich "
vorstellst .
Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Alter Sack (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



axel schrieb:


> Wär Klasse wenn Du uns Deinen ganzen Teich mal in "Mein Teich und ich " vorstellst .


Kann ich machen, im Moment sieht er noch ein bischen kahl aus, muss ich mal
ein paar Bilder aus blühenden Zeiten raussuchen .



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?


Muss ich den verraten..., naja, es gibt schlimmeres -> Uwe.


----------



## Ernie (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

bei unsere letzten Teichsäuberungsaktion haben wir viele Molche
 vor der Pumpe gerettet und in einen Eimer Gesetzt

Hier bei dem Entlassen in den Teich 
  ,  

unsere Dickste Kröte, die im Eimer nur etwas gefiept hat.
Nicht gequakt ( gute erziehung  )
  ,  

und zum guten Ende unsere kleinen
  ,   ,


----------



## Inken (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin völlig hingerissen von euren Molchaufnahmen! Und insgeheim hege ich den großen Wunsch, dass diese Tierchen sich auch bei uns einfinden, wenn unser Teich bald fertig umgebaut und irgendwann dann eigefahren ist. 

Schließlich trennt uns nur ein Maisfeld vom alten Moor... :beeten

Tolle Fotos!


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Ihrs,

da guck ich auch ganz neidisch - diese Mengen. Ich bring es mal grad auf ein Teichmolchpaar...

 Heike, Deine Kröte ist ein Frosch...hätt'ste den mal geküsst...


----------



## Ernie (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Ihrs,
> 
> da guck ich auch ganz neidisch - diese Mengen. Ich bring es mal grad auf ein Teichmolchpaar...
> 
> Heike, Deine Kröte ist ein Frosch...hätt'ste den mal geküsst...


   

Danke Else für den Tip 

und wie finde ich dennun wieder zu Küssen


----------



## danyvet (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo alle!

Bei mir wurrlts auch schon ganz schön. Es sind immer mindestens 2-3 Männchen hinter einem Weibchen her. Die wirken schon ganz schön genervt von den gamsigen Männern  Vor ein paar Tagen waren sogar neun!!! Männchen hinter einem einzigen Weibchen her! Die arme!
Sogar beim ablaichen haben sie keine Ruhe, da kommen die Männer dann und schauen, was sie da treiben. Besonders die jungen Männchen sind aufklärungsinteressiert. Sogar die, die noch nicht mal einen schön gefärbten Schwanz haben, wacheln schon bei den ebenso jungen Molchmädchen. Das ist der reinste Kinderporno in meinem Teich! Skandal! 
Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen Molchis


----------



## Inken (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Dany, ich bin entsetzt! 




Und grün vor Neid! 

Pass gut auf dein Mädel auf, Männer...


----------



## Eugen (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Inken schrieb:


> Pass gut auf dein Mädel auf, Männer...



[OT]Hi Inken, du wirst doch wohl nicht neidisch sein  

[/OT]

Bei mir schwimmen auch dutzende Molche rum, nur leider sind die bei meinem UW-Urwald nicht so schön zu fotografieren.


----------



## Inken (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

[OT]Bin ich wohl!    


Auf die Molche! [/OT]


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Guten Abend.

Endlich kann ich unseren Molchi auch hier zeigen.
Eigentlich bin ich nur den __ Kröten hinterher geschlichen und plötzlich fiel der Blick auf den Molch und lies ihn nicht mehr los. 
   
Einfach zu interessant, wie sie sich im Wasser bewegen und Futter suchen. 
Er war natürlich nur per Mini-Taschenlampe zu sehen, da nachtaktiv. Hat ihn aber nicht gestört, genauso wenig, wie das Blitzlicht.


----------



## danyvet (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Annett,

da hast du aber ein hübsches Mädel. Und toll scharf, die Aufnahmen!


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Dany.

Ja die ist schick.... und ein Männchen habe ich heute Vormittag auch an der __ Wasserpest herum paddeln gesehen. 

Die Chancen auf Arterhaltung stehen also nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Meine Molchis,.. maschieren nun viel am helligten Tag durch den Teich,..

und finden die NG Ufermatten-Taschen total toll, und krabeln in jede Ritze,..

Was Männchen und was Weibchen ist,.. weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht,..
(dachte eher, dass ich Bergmolche und Fadenmolche habe),..
    
und "dicker" werden die alle irgendwie   liegt wahrscheinlich an meiner guten "rote Zuckmücken-Mahlzeit"..
  (<- Unterwasseraufnahme)
Ich habe jetzt auch in einer Ecke "__ Kröten-Qaulquappen",.. hoffentlich verschonen die Molche die kleinen, ich habe auch extra schon meinen Skimmer abgestellt.

mfG. Micha


----------



## andy (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Bilder hab ich leider keine, aber seit heute paddeln unsere Bergmolche auch viel mehr im Teich herum. Sonst sitzen sie am Rand oder kommen nur mal kurz von unten hoch zum Luft schnappen.

Ich befürchte nur dass der Molch-Nachwuchs gleich von den Goldfischen weggesammelt wird, hab bisher noch nie Molchlarven entdeckt (trotzdem steigt der Bestand von Jahr zu Jahr... können die alle zugewandert sein?). Den Rest werden dieses Jahr wohl die __ Schlangen erledigen


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Micha,

wenn die Weibchen mit dem Eierlegen fertig sind, sind sie auch wieder schlank.

Erdkrötenquappen werden von den meisten wieder ausgespuckt. Aber z.B. der __ Rückenschwimmer lässt sich den Appetit nich verderben. Die Quappen auf dem Foto sehen aber eigentlich nicht nach __ Erdkröte aus


----------



## butzbacher (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Meine Molchis,.. maschieren nun viel am helligten Tag durch den Teich,..
> 
> und finden die NG Ufermatten-Taschen total toll, und krabeln in jede Ritze,..
> 
> ...



Hallo,

auf deinen Fotos sind Teichmolchweibchen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> wenn die Weibchen mit dem Eierlegen fertig sind, sind sie auch wieder schlank.
> 
> Erdkrötenquappen werden von den meisten wieder ausgespuckt. Aber z.B. der __ Rückenschwimmer lässt sich den Appetit nich verderben. Die Quappen auf dem Foto sehen aber eigentlich nicht nach __ Erdkröte aus



Hallo Christine,..

Rückenschwimmer: ohje,.. ich habe schon mind. 4 Stück im Teich,.. 
Hoffentlich reicht den 1-2 Quappen pro Tag, dann bleibt ja genug übrig,..

Da wo Qaulqappen jetzt sind waren vorher die Schnüren, die ich auch weiter oben auf dem Photo habe,..
Wenn Sie sich also nicht durchmischt haben, sollten es die __ Kröten sein, habe aber auch nix gegen __ Frösche 

@butzbacher: woran erkennt man das??  ich kann egentlich nur die brauen von den grauen Unterscheiden
(und von unten sieht man sie ja nur selten)

Danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## butzbacher (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@butzbacher: woran erkennt man das??  ich kann egentlich nur die brauen von den grauen Unterscheiden
(und von unten sieht man sie ja nur selten)

Danke, mfG. Micha[/QUOTE]

Es ist an der Färbung zu erkennen. Es besteht die theoretische Möglichkeit der Verwechslung von __ Fadenmolch mit Teichmolchweibchen. Jedoch ist der Fadenmolch ziemlich selten in Deutschland, deshalb schließe ich den erstmal aus. 

Ab Teichmolchmännchen über __ Bergmolch bis Kammmolch sind die Tiere und Geschlechter problemlos an der Färbung zu unterscheiden.


----------



## GitteB (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo zusammen,
hier meine "Tierchen". Die beiden erstn Fotos aufgenommen am 3.4.09 und das 3. am 16.4.

Gruß Gitte

PS: der Molch ist wohl schon wieder abgewandert, habe ihn / sie schon lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## jochen (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

Molche sind bei uns bevorzugt im kleinen Pflanzenteich anzufinden.

Da es hier im Thema auch um Salamander geht, möchte ich euch ein Exemplar vorstellen,
das sehr selten an unseren Teich zu sehen ist.
Seit 2005 habe ich bisher dreimal einen __ Feuersalamander am Teich entdeckt.
Jedoch nur einmal fotografiert. Das Foto ist zwar schon etwas älter und wurde schon mal in grauen Vorzeiten... hier im Forum eingestellt,
jedoch denke ich passt es ganz gut hier in dieses Thema.


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Jochen.

Was für ein schönes Tier... so hat der eine __ Feuersalamander und die andere (ich) Wechselkröten.  

Hast Du das von Helmut schon gelesen? Er hatte mir die DVD leihweise überlassen.... muss mal noch was dazu in seinem Thema schreiben.
Unterdessen ist seine DVD auf dem Weg zurück nach Österreich.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Salamander finde ich auch klasse,..

am neuem Teich hat bisher leider noch keiner vorbei geschaut (zumindest als ich da war,.. )
bei uns 500m nebenan im Wald, habe ich mehrfach welche gesehen,..
(meisst eher im Herbst, und da laufen die bei Kälte auch eher "in Zeitluppe")

Molche:  so  für Molch-Nachwuchs scheint auch gesorgt zu sein,..
Ich kann die ersten Eier an Pflanzen entdecken,..

dass müsste eigentlich ein "Molch Ei" sein,..   

Und bei den __ Kröten Kaulquappen      

bilde ich mir ein, dass man auch schon die Augen sehen kann.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 im Moment gucke ich jeden Tag nach "meinen" Molchen,..
und habe das Gefühl es werden immer noch mehr,..  (ich schätze nun mal 30-40 Stück),..

Wenn die nur kommen, weil ich noch keine __ Moderlieschen habe (also noch garkeine keine Fische) überlege ich mir das vielleicht nocheinmal mit dem Fischbesatz,..

und was es alles zu gucken gibt  

als erstes im Filtergraben (der ist leider, was er auch soll, recht trübe und dahr was das Photografieren schwerer)...

Molche fressen __ Würmer,.. o.k. aber hier haben die sich einen ca. 13cm langen __ Regenwurm mir drei Molchen geteilt,...
wusste auch garnicht, dass Molche solange (und auch Wümer) die Luft anhalten können 

       

und dann hat sich noch ein Molch in den Skimmer verirrt, und musste danach für ein schönes Bild "stillhalten" 
  (PS: auch ohne meine Hilfe wäre ihm nichts passiert, da der Skimmer nur in den Filergraben (ohne Pumpe) geht)

Dann habe ich auch einen Molch mit "defekter" Schwanzspitze (sieht fast aus wie ein Legestachel ) und angehängten Laich,..
 

und ein paar "Spielbilder" (immer Unterwasseraufnahmen mit einer einfachen Kompaktcamera): 
       

freue mich auch auf weitere Bilder von anderen Teichen,.
mfG. Micha


----------



## SilviaN. (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo
mit einem Molch kann ich nicht aufwarten aber mit einem Alpensalamander, der mich damals in der Küche besuchen wollte und ich fast auf ihn getreten wäre.


----------



## Drexta (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
ich hab zwar keine bilder aber wollte mal wissen wo ihr die ganzen molche herhabt. wir haben höchstens so dicke __ kröten im teich aber molche hab ich noch nie gesehn. oder gibs die garnicht im Koiteich? 

Gruß


----------



## Redlisch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> :Wenn die nur kommen, weil ich noch keine __ Moderlieschen habe (also noch garkeine keine Fische) überlege ich mir das vielleicht nocheinmal mit dem Fischbesatz,... Micha



Hiho Micha,

die stören sich nicht an Fischen, in meinen Filterteich sind Moderlieschen, Golderitzen, einige 100 Quappen und bis gestern noch 3 Goldfische. 

Selbst in meinem Teich sind sie unterwegs, die Fische scheinen auch kein Interesse an den Molche und an den Quappen (der ganze Rand ist schwarz) zu haben.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,


Drexta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab zwar keine bilder aber wollte mal wissen wo ihr die ganzen molche herhabt.



die müssen schon von alleine kommen ...



> oder gibs die garnicht im Koiteich?



ein reiner kahler Koiteich ohne Bepflanzung, Bodengrund und verstecken dürfte nicht unbedingt das ersehnte Gewässer für Molche sein 

Axel


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Dann habe ich auch einen Molch mit "defekter" Schwanzspitze (sieht fast aus wie ein Legestachel ) und angehängten Laich,..



Hi,

ich schätze mal, da hat sich ein __ Fadenmolch zu Deinen Bergmolchen gesellt.


----------



## oxtorner (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo! 

Ich hab meine Molchs auch mal zum Appell antreten lassen. Leider einige Drückeberger. Stillhalten könnense aber ganz gut. Aber ein paar haben sich zum Fototermin gestellt:


----------



## benni (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Bei mir geht seit dem WE wieder die große Wanderung der Molchbabys los, jeden Abend so ca. 20-30 Stk. auf der Terrasse entlang. Muss mal ein paar Fotos machen. 

Schöne Bilder von Euch allen - Salamander hät ich auch gern mal in Echt.


----------



## oxtorner (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@Benni

Dann bist du ja schon relativ weit bei mir sind ja noch die Mütter und Väter im Teich und haben sich noch nicht einmal verzogen und drehen noch Eier ein! Da muss ich denk ich noch ein paar Monate warten bis sich die "Molchbabys" an Land begeben!!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, da hat sich ein __ Fadenmolch zu Deinen Bergmolchen gesellt.



Jau,..  ich Dummerchen,...  ich dachte ehrlich gesagt, das Wort stamme von der gestreiften Erscheinung. 
Der "Minifaden" ist mir zuvor noch nicht so aufgefallen, werde mal zukünftig genauer hingucken.
Zitat Wikipedia: _" Die Männchen zeigen in der Wassertracht einen bis zu acht Millimeter langen Faden am Schwanzende und weisen auffallend große, dunkle Schwimmhäute an den Hinterfüßen auf."_

@Axel,.. das lässt mich hoffen,... mein Teich inkl. Filtergraben entspricht ja schliesslich ca. deinem Filtergraben 

@Benni,.. ich kann das irgendwie auch nicht glauben,.. mach dochmal Fooodos 

PS: was mich wundert,.. mein PH-Wert ist immer noch "im Eimer "  ca. PH8,6
Die Molche und Kaulqappen scheint es nicht zu stören,...
(ich lasse dafür aber auch einige Fadenalgen auf dem Boden, wo die sich schön einnisten,..)
und genügend "natürliches" Futter gibt es auch,..


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



benni schrieb:


> Bei mir geht seit dem WE wieder die große Wanderung der Molchbabys los, jeden Abend so ca. 20-30 Stk. auf der Terrasse entlang. Muss mal ein paar Fotos machen.



Allerdings - da solltest Du mal ein Foto machen, das wäre ja eine amphibische Sensation...


----------



## Redlisch (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

bei mir sind sie immer noch am Werben.

Ist sehr schön anzuschauen wie sich das Männchen vor das Weibchen legt, den Schwanz dann nach vorne macht und anschliessend damit wedelt 

Axel


----------



## butzbacher (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Moin an alle,

@Micha: das sieht wirklich nach einem __ Fadenmolch aus, da hast du echt was seltenes im Teich.

Ich würd sagen, halt den Fischbesatz so gering wie möglich. 

@Benni: ich geh davon aus, dass es sich um Jungtiere aus dem Vorjahr handelt, weil Junge von diesem Jahr ist absolut unmöglich.

Gruß André


----------



## benni (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



butzbacher schrieb:


> @Benni: ich geh davon aus, dass es sich um Jungtiere aus dem Vorjahr handelt, weil Junge von diesem Jahr ist absolut unmöglich.
> 
> Gruß André



Servus,

okay das mag sein, das die alle aus dem Vorjahr sind   - Größe liegt bei ca. 15 bis 25mm. Bei mir sind die Mamis und Papis nämlich auch noch fleissig am balzen.

Wie groß sind denn dann die ganz Kleinen?


----------



## butzbacher (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



benni schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> okay das mag sein, das die alle aus dem Vorjahr sind   - Größe liegt bei ca. 15 bis 25mm. Bei mir sind die Mamis und Papis nämlich auch noch fleissig am balzen.
> 
> Wie groß sind denn dann die ganz Kleinen?



Also 15 mm sind arg klein, frisch umgewandelt sind die ca. 20 mm.


----------



## benni (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Dann sind se aber ja kein Jahr alt - möglich auch das es 20mm sind - hab nicht nachgemessen ... 

Gehe heut Abend nochmal auf Suche.


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Molche / Salamander -- BILDER*

habe auch Molche im Garten


----------



## butzbacher (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> habe auch Molche im Garten




Hi,

immer wieder hübsch die Bergmolche


----------



## danyvet (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Guten Abend, ihr Molchfans 

@ vespabesitzer: deine Beiträge könnten von mir stammen  ich schau auch jeden Tag nach "meinen" Molchen. Könnt stundenlang am Teich rumhängen und denen zuschauen, sind echt so putzige und auch schöne Tiere, sie bewegen sich so elegant und doch wieder niedlich im Wasser. Einfach nur schön zum Anschauen, da wird einem nie fad.

Auf Molchibabys wart ich auch schon. Die Adulten haben schon mindestens vor einem Monat angefangen abzulaichen, aber irgendwie kann ich noch keine Babys entdecken. Entweder verstecken sie sich sooo gut heuer, oder kann es sein, dass die Kaulquappen in ihrem Putzeifer auch die Molcheier anknabbern und so zerstören, dass da nix rauskommt?
Voriges Jahr konnt ich echt so gaaanz kleine beobachten, die maximal einen cm lang waren.


----------



## Casybay (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hoffe auch täglich darauf ein Paar geschlüpfte Molche zusehen, aber nichts,
habe schon die Befürchtung, dass die adulten Molche ihre Brut selbst fressen, meine vielen Libellenlarven sind auch schon ganz ordentlich dezimiert worden und ich sehen abends nur noch eineige wenige Larven.
Hat jemand von Euch schon Molchlarven?
lG
Carmen


----------



## elkop (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

irgendwie kenn ich mich mit der fortpflanzung der molche nicht ganz aus.
vorigen spätsommer hatte ich plötzlich unzählig viele winzige molchbabys. die konnten sicher nicht ihre umwandlung vor dem winter beenden, denke ich zumindest.

im heurigen frühjahr konnte ich von den vielen larven kaum mehr welche entdecken. 

jetzt habe ich das gefühl, dass meine molchdame gerade dabei ist, eier zu verstecken. also neue larven sind noch nicht da.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Also, einige dutzend Eier konnte ich schon "entdecken",.. weiss von der Biologie aber nicht genau,.. ob die noch "extra" befruchtet werden müssen,..

ich hoffe eigentlich darauf, dass sich viele der Eier in den Teichmatten-Ufermatten-Spalten geschützt weiter entwickeln...

(die Eier kleben auch an Pflanzen (wie es auch sein soll) und an Bündeln von Fadenalgen,..)

Ich lasse deswegen das "Grünzeug" derzeit in Ruhe,..

PS: was die Babymolche angeht, sind die nicht ohnehin nach einem Jahr genauso gross wie die Eltern,.. 
kann irgendwie nicht glauben, .. dass man 1 Jahr später noch 20mm Molche rumwandern sieht, wie es unser junger Sportskollege  berichtet hat. 
Ich kenne ausserhalb vom Teich auf jedenfall nur Molche >50mm (mit Schwanz)

mfG. Micha


----------



## benni (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PS: was die Babymolche angeht, sind die nicht ohnehin nach einem Jahr genauso gross wie die Eltern,..
> kann irgendwie nicht glauben, .. dass man 1 Jahr später noch 20mm Molche rumwandern sieht, wie es unser junger Sportskollege  berichtet hat.
> Ich kenne ausserhalb vom Teich auf jedenfall nur Molche >50mm (mit Schwanz)
> 
> mfG. Micha



Daraus schliesse ich aber, das es keine Jungmolche aus dem letzten Jahr sein können. Schau mir gerade mal 20 mm auf dem Lineal an - da glaub ich hab ich ein bissel geschwindelt  . Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück. 

Aber 50 hatte der nicht - schon kleiner. Habe die letzten 2 Nächte versucht einen Kleinen zu finden, is ja klar das dann nur die großen auf Achse sind.

Also wie gesagt, 20mm is zu klein - sorry für die falsche Auskunft. Jetzt glaub ichs ja selber nimmer!

Viele Grüße
:__ nase:nase:nase


----------



## danyvet (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Also ich hab heuer zeitig im Frühjar ein einziges "Baby" (sicher vom Vorjahr) noch mit Kiemenbüschel sehen können. Das hat wohl im Teich überwintert. Kurze Zeit später hab ich aber dann nur mehr Jungmolche sehen können, die ungefähr halb so groß wie die adulten sind, vielleicht eine Spur größer als halb so groß. Das sind dann wohl sicher welche vom Vorjahr. Ich hab ja meinen Teich erst seit Juni vorigen Jahres und da sind gleich 3 Molche zugewandert (1 Weibchen und 2 Männchen, wobei ich zugeben muss, die Männchen hab ich vom Nachbarteich bekommen, aber das Weibchen kam ganz von alleine). Heuer sind gleich im zeitigen Frühjahr (so Anfang März) so um die 10-15 erwachsene Molche zugewandert und auch Teenies (s.o.), so um die 5-10 Stück. Diese sind auch noch eher unerfahren und lassen sich manchmal von den Libellenlarven erwischen, dann fehlt ihnen  ein Stück Schwanz oder ein Teil vom Kamm.

@Vespabesitzer: die abgelegten Eier sind schon befruchtet, passiert noch im Körper der Weibchen, die den Samen der Männchen in ihre Kloake aufnehmen.

Ich sehe täglich Weibchen beim Ablaichen, aber die Eier selber kann ich nie sehen, auch keine, die schon weiter entwickelt wären (sie laichen bevorzugt an den Wurzeln des Wasserfarns oder der Wasserhyazinthen, und die sind so knapp unter den Blättern, dass ich die Pflanze rausnehmen müsste, um Eier zu sehen, tu ich aber nicht.

Nachdem laut Literatur die Embryonalentwicklung in 1-2 Wochen abgeschlossen ist (je nach Temperatur), erwarte ich schon seit langem Babies, aber die sind nicht da oder extrem gut versteckt. Oder werden gleich von Libellenlarven gefressen :-( Die adulten Molche fressen zwar auch manchmal ihren eigenen Nachwuchs, aber ich glaube, dass sie das nur ab und zu machen und nicht mit jedem Baby, das ihnen in die Quere kommt.


----------



## Heilerin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Oh wie schön!!!
Ich hätte auch gern welche!! kommen die Molche von allein "rein gewandert"? Ich glaube nicht das ich auch nur einen habe.ich hätte nur gerne welche. 
gruß doris


----------



## Kurt (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
die kommen normalerweise von selber - nur welche Art ist gebietsweise unterschiedlich.
Bei mir sind inzwischen schon fast zu viele Bergmolche, im  Schwimmbereich hat man immer das Gefühl, man steigt auf sie drauf. Aber dann sind sie doch schnell genug um abzuhauen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Casybay (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallöchen,
ja , schön ,dass sie von ganz allein kommen, mein Teich ist 1 Jahr alt und ich habe 6 bzw jetzt nur noch 4 Molche in meinem kleinen Teich. Vor allem sind sie im Teich äußerst Tagaktiv. An Land kann man sie dann nur noch spät abends mit Taschenlampe beobachten.
Vielleicht einfach mal genauer und lang genug in den Teich schauen, dann entdeckt man mehr als man denkt.
schönes Wochenende
Carmen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

VOLL die GEILEN Aufnahemen  :freu weiter so toll


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Molche / Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich finde die Molchbilder ja wirklich genial. Im Moment könnte ich nur fette Kröten fotogrfieren.
Gern ich würde Euch ja auch meine Molche zeigen, aber ich sehe sie nicht... ???

Also, also ich weiß, dass 3-4 Molche bei mir im Teich sind (Ich habe Sie beim umgestalten aus dem Versteck gejagt). 
Nun schleiche ich des nächtens um den Teich und entdecke keinen. Was macht Ihr um die Molche zu fotografieren? 

Lockt Ihr sie irgendwie an? Haben die Bestimmte Plätze wo Sie sich Nachts treffen? Ich würde wirklich gern mal wissen ob die Typen noch im Teich sind, dann gibts auch Fotos. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Thomas,
Molche brauch man nicht locken, die sind seit Februar emsig am werben um Weibchen . Im Wasser kann man sie tagsüber herrlich beobachten, zwischen durch halten sie Ruhezeit versteckt unter Pflanzen oder Mulch bzw Algen. Am Besten nimmst Du Dir einenStuhl , etwas Zeit und eine Kamera auf den Schoss, dann  wirste sie schon sehen.
lG
Carmen


----------



## oxtorner (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo IHRs!

Nochn paar Molchis!


----------



## Casybay (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
hab jetzt nur noch 3 Molche von 6 im Teich, hab aber einen 1cm kleinen Jung-Molch entdeckt, oder nicht? 

 

 

Gruß
Carmen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Carmen,...

 jau,.. seid heute, weiss ich auch wie ein Mini-Baby-Molch aussieht,..

o.k. ich habe eigentlich einen "Naturteich",.. aber da die Wasserpflanzen noch nicht so entwickelt sind, musste ich leider dochmal
einen "Eimer" Fadenalgen ausmisten,...

         

Habe dabei aber extra vorsichtig, von Hand cm, für cm nach Leben durchsucht!
Dabei zuerst "Mama oder Papa-Molch" gefunden:
       

dabei einen Molch-Mini ca. 5mm lang entdeckt,.. (dieser hat wohl das Rauskächern aber nicht überstanden :? )
 
dann aber  einen ca. 13mm Winzling geretet, der sogar schon kleine Füsschen hatte und später wechschwimmer konnte:
   

ansonsten wurden heute von Kindern am Teich immer noch >30 Molche am Tag um 12:00 gezählt.
       

mfG. Micha


----------



## Casybay (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Micha,
klasse Aufnahmen, aber sehr mutig von Dir , jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt Algen zu abzufischen, ich verkneife mir im Moment jeden Handgriff im Teich, bis auf ein paar Blätter die rein fallen zu entfernen. Auch weil in den Algen so viele Libellenlarven leben. Aber Du hast wirklich viele Fadenalgen, da kann ich Dich verstehen.
Dann noch viel Spass beim Beobachten Deiner Molch-Familie
lG
Carmen


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Liebe Molchfreunde!

Bei mir gibt es auch seit Freitag Minizwergmolchibabies!!! Zumindest sind am Freitag einige geschlüpft. Die Wasserhyazinthe, in die sie neben dem Wasserfarn am liebsten ablaichen, hat eine Runde im Teich gemacht und dabei sind ein paar Babies geschlüpft. Gaaaaaanz klein, abgemessene 6mm und wie ein Strich.
Gestern hab ich, ähnlich wie Micha, aber nur nicht so viel, Fadenalgen rausgeholt, ein ca. faustgroßes Büschel in zusammengeballtem Zustand. Das hab ich dann auch mit Pinzette und Botaniknadel in einem extra Kübel Wasser zwei Stunden lang zerpflückt. Dabei konnte ich auch mehrere Molcheier, teilweise mit richtig schon Kipferlförmigen Embryos, kleinste Libellenlarven (__ Plattbauch, ca. 5mm groß) und noch einiges Kleingetier retten. Leider hab ich nix davon fotografiert, war viel zu konzentriert  dass ich auch ja kein Ei überseh. Und dann waren in dem Kübel noch zwei Molchbabies, die sogar schon knappe 2cm lang waren, bei denen man die Kiemenbüschel schon ganz toll sehen konnte.
Jetzt kann ichs kaum mehr erwarten, dass die kleinen süßen endlich wachsen und schwimmen!!! Ich find die ja soooo genial mit ihren Kiemenbüscheln!

Aber ich tu zur Zeit eigentlich auch nix raus ausm Teich, das war echt die Ausnahme. Weil mir das arme __ Nadelkraut so leid getan hat. Da heißt es immer, Pflanzen sind gegen Algen, und dann wachsen die blöden Algen genau auf/in/um die Pflanzen! Da kann ich ja noch so viel pflanzen, ich denk die Algen werden immer schneller wachsen als die erwünschten Pflanzen und sie werden immer genügsamer sein, was Nährstoffe anbelangt...
Sogar mitten in der Wasserpestwiese wachsen diese blöden Algen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Und was die Evolution eines Molches angeht,.. habe ich heute wieder was dazu gelernt,..  

Da mein Teich einen viel zu hohen PH Wert hat, musste ich einen Teil-Wasser-Wechsel machen und habe dabei "zwangsweise" auch wieder
den Teichrand und Fadenalgen inspiziert... dabei entdeckt:

1. Molch noch als Ei  (ca. 2-3mm gross)
 
2. Molch im Ei, aber schon kleiner Molch (ca. 4mm gross)
       
3. Molch (ca. 7mm gross)
 
4. Molch mit kleinen Mini-Aussen-Kiemen (Molch ca. 10mm gross),.. (in einem 2" Deckel geknippst)
    
5. Molch  (ca. 20mm gross), nochmal gezeigt...
 

Bin weiter gespannt, wie Sie sich weiter entwickeln,..  
(Bitte auch andere weiter ihre tollen Bilder zeigen! wenn die Tierchen nicht wech laufen  )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Inken (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Inken wird an dieser Stelle überhaupt nicht grün vor Neid... :__ nase Nö!


----------



## SilviaN. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Leute
bin nun auch stolze Molchbeobachterin.
Habe vor ein paar Tagen zwei Molche bei mir im Teich entdeckt.
Hätte sie ja gerne fotografiert, aber leider schwimmen die immer unter die
Seerosenblätter.
Wie kann ich die an mich gewöhnen, das sie sich fotografieren lassen??


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Moin.

Meine drei Exemplare lassen sich von mir eigentlich nur wenig beeindrucken. Ich laufe halt langsam und sachte zum Teich. Wenn ich sie sehe, nochmal einen Tick vorsichtiger.
Heute konnte ich ein Pärchen mal wieder bei der Balz beobachten, d.h. er balzte und sie wollte meistens nur weg. 

Foto konnte ich zwar auch davon machen, allerdings ist die Qualität obermies.
Verfolgungsjagd:
 
Der Himmel spiegelt sich im Teich und die händische Scharfstellung an der Kamera macht mir immer noch zu schaffen. Die besseren Bilder (weiter vorn) entstanden nachts. Evtl. sollte ich mich da mal wieder auf die Lauer legen. Dann ist der Himmel wenigstens schwarz.


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Svens Beiträge habe ich hier mal rausgenommen - sie passen nicht direkt zum Thema und sind jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22100


----------



## Casybay (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molch-Freunde,
hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder, die Molch-Dame ist immernoch fleißig und meine 2 im Teich gebliebenen Molch-Männer noch sehr aktiv am Werben.
Die Kleinen gedeihen auch schon ganz prächtig
Späte Abend Grüße
Carmen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



SilviaN. schrieb:


> Hätte sie ja gerne fotografiert, aber leider schwimmen die immer unter die
> Seerosenblätter.
> Wie kann ich die an mich gewöhnen, das sie sich fotografieren lassen??



Hallo Silvia,...

ich habe zwar noch keine Seerosen,..   meine Molche lieben meine Fadenalgen,..  
(scheint auch zusammen mit den "Falten" im Teich, das Wohlfühlgeheimnis zu sein  ).

Ich sammele auch viele Eindrücke in der Dunkelheit mit der Taschenlampe und Digicam mit Blitz,.. (mit Blitz, geht besser als am Tag).

Ansonsten habe ich eine wasserdichte Digicam von Olympus die man auch ohne Probleme direkt mit der Hand ins Wasser hält,..

so aktuell auch wieder (diesmal bei Tag und guter Wassersicht) getan:
zuerst einen kleinen Mann in der Fadenalgen-Lieblingsecke enteckt:
          
und direkt ein paar Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht.  (noch ist er auch Bild-4 zusehen,.. sehr durchsichtig)

Dann beim Kaulqappen gucken an der anderen Seite vom Teich einen "Mutigen" im freien Gewässer entdeckt,..
man sieht, die ca. Größe, 5mm länger als die Qappen,.. wobei ich an anderer Stelle immer noch Laicheier finden kann.
          

PS Carmen: ich finde es klasse, dass in einem kleinem Wasserbecken, sich so viel Natur ansiedeln kann..
mfG. Micha


----------



## projekt3 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

hier auch ein paar Bilder von mir.

Das letzte ist zwar von einem Frosch - aber er sieht einfach klasse aus beim Sonnenbaden.

LG
Tine


----------



## Casybay (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Ihr Molchfans, Tine und Micha,
Ihr habt sehr schöne Molch Bilder gemacht, der __ Bergmolch ist sehr schön!
Mein Mann hat mich letztes Jahr ausgelacht , als ich im April den kleinen Teich angelegt habe und ihm sagte, was ich alles für Tiere erwarte, als kurz darauf die ersten __ Kröten und Grasfrösche, sowie __ Libellen kamen war er doch sehr erstaunt woher die Tierchen das wissen können?
Ganz liebe Grüße
Carmen


----------



## unicorn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

beneidenswert eure schönen Bilder!
Nichtsdestotrotz trau ich mich, auch eins reinzustellen, was ich vorhin gemacht habe.


----------



## SilviaN. (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Silvia,...
> 
> ich habe zwar noch keine Seerosen,..   meine Molche lieben meine Fadenalgen,..
> (scheint auch zusammen mit den "Falten" im Teich, das Wohlfühlgeheimnis zu sein  ).
> ...


Hallo Micha
dann komme einfach bei mir vorbei und hole Dir eine Seerose ab, das einzigste ist, Du mußt im Teich tauchen und Dir den Ableger selber abschneiden.
Bei der Gelegenheit könntest Du mir die großen Steine die mir bei Teichbau reinfielen, gleich  aus dem Teich holen.


----------



## benni (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

So, jetzt hab  ich endlich auch mal einen Mini erwischt.

Schlechte Qualität - bin mit dem Objektiv nicht so bewandert und meine Hand will auch nicht ruhig halten.


----------



## SilviaN. (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Foris
nun endlich habe ich meinen Molch erwischt.
Hier nun die Fotos.


----------



## oxtorner (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo IHRs!

Molchmama:

 

Meine Quappen stellen sich jetzt auch der Kamera:


[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



Invasionsvorbereitung:


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 klasse,..

die Kleinen lieben anscheinend Steine..

Mein Wasser ist jetzt fast immer über 21°C, dass scheint den großen Molchis zu warm zu werden....

gestern habe ich von den ehemals >30 Stück nur noch ca. 5 Stück gesehen,.. 

@oxtorner,.. ich konnte jetzt nur dein Nachtbild vom Teich sehen,.. können bei dir die Tierchen am Rand auch wieder normal rauskrabbeln...

Der Molch-Nachwuchs scheint in Deutschland dieses Jahr wohl gerettet zu sein,.. hoffentlich kommen nächstes Jahr auch wieder mehr __ Frösche 

mfG. Micha,.


----------



## Casybay (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molchfreunde,
wie weit sind Eure Kleinen? Habt Ihr noch "Eltern"-Adulte im Teich?
Bei mir ist noch ein eifriges Päarchen, und noch ein Paar Kleine zum anschauen, werden richtig "Molchig"
 

 

 
lG
Carmen


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

hi molchfreaks 
heute hat sich  meine kamerascheue molchdame endlich mal erwischen lassen


----------



## unicorn (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein Molchbaby ist, was heute im Kescher war....


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

hallo manuela,
das sieht mir schwer nach libellenlarve aus!


----------



## unicorn (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

oops - dann bin ich hier verkehrt - sorry!
aber die schwimmen im wasser rum???

edit: habe nach Libellenlarven gegoogelt - könnte auch eine Eintagsfliegenlarve sein.

also bitte meinen Beitrag mit Fotos löschen!!!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Casybay schrieb:


> Hallo Molchfreunde,
> wie weit sind Eure Kleinen? Habt Ihr noch "Eltern"-Adulte im Teich?
> Bei mir ist noch ein eifriges Päarchen, und noch ein Paar Kleine zum anschauen, werden richtig "Molchig"



Hallo,..

Bei mir sind noch ca. 10 "Großtiere" im Teich, die "schwänzeln" nun aber nicht mehr offensichtlich rum.
ggf. haben die an meinem "Biotop" Gefallen für den Sommer gefunden,... (ist anscheinend etwas Wetterabhängig)
 

meine Kleinen sind auch schon recht ansehnlich,..  bin mal gespannt, wann sich die kleinen Kiemen zurück entwickeln,..
Echt tolle Sache, was die Natur da so alles kann,.. (hier noch ein paar aktuelle Unterwasseraufnahmen, nicht ganz so scharf, da tagsüber Unterwasser gemacht)
       
mfG. Micha

PS: beim "etwas Algensaubermachen" finde ich aber immer noch so kleine zerbrechliche 10-20mm Winzlinge, also vorsicht...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 Ich musste Anfang der Woche (leider) unbedingt weitere Fadenalgen entfernen,...
dabei habe ich mit jedem Kecher leider mindestens 2 Molchies "eingesammelt".
  
DUNKEL        
HELL:     

Ich habe dieser aber immer fein säuberlich befreit und zurück in den Teich gesetzt.
Mir scheint es, dass die kleinen "Dunklen" schon etwas weiter entwickelt sind.
        
und mit Elterntier:     

 Wahnsinn, ich habe auch schon die ersten Jungtiere gesehen, die wie die großen zum Luftholen (also ohne Kiemen) nach oben kommen.


Was machen euren "Racker" 
mfG. Micha


----------



## oxtorner (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> klasse,..
> 
> @oxtorner,.. ich konnte jetzt nur dein Nachtbild vom Teich sehen,.. können bei dir die Tierchen am Rand auch wieder normal rauskrabbeln...
> 
> mfG. Micha,.



 Hallo Micha, ich musste dafür extra zwei Molchrampen bauen.


----------



## Casybay (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molch-Freunde,
mein Päarchen ist immernoch am sich Paaren. Sie klebt auch immernoch Eier an Blätter, bin schon gespannt wenn die fertig sind.
Die Kleinen wachsen und gedeihen, leider sehen einige auch sehr rampuniert aus, Schwanz ab, Beinchen weg,Kiemen teilweise weg, nur gut dass alles wieder nach wächst.
LG
Carmen


----------



## danyvet (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

wuaaahhh, mir wird immer gleich ganz schlecht, wenn ich molchibabies in gefährlicher nähe von libellenlarven sehe... wobei, die von den blattbäuchen/vierflecks etc. so wie in dem bild, sind ja noch halbwegs nett. bei mir sind jetzt endlich alle monster (die larven der __ königslibelle) geschlüpft. endlich, dachte ich, haben die molchis ruhe, aber schmecks, die nächste generation beginnt sich schon wieder an den noch vorhandenen krötenquappis zu laben.
meine molchibabies sind auch schon recht groß, ca.3 cm lang. zum glück noch nicht ramponiert, nur die quappies, denen fehlen auch beinchen und schwanzstückchen, hoffe, sie sind bald fertig mit ihrer metamorphose und verschwinden auf bessere weise aus dem teich, als ofper von libellenlarven zu werden...


----------



## Casybay (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molchfreunde,
da gibt es doch wieder Neues vor der Kamera:
inflagrantie beim Auswandern erwischt, oder doch noch nicht.....
Wie siehts bei Euch aus?
Was machen Eure Bergmolche?
LG
Carmen


----------



## Casybay (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hier ist sie wieder, meine  fleissige __ Teichmolch-Lady....,
bin ich froh sie wieder zusehen, wieder am gleichen Platz, wie die letzten Male auch, als sie noch ihre Landtracht hatte.


 

 

LG
Carmen


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo.

Endlich kann ich auch mal wieder mit einem Foto beitragen.

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich den Winzling (oder einen anderen) noch mit äußeren Kiemenbüscheln gesehen und heute Morgen beim Absammeln der vielen __ Nacktschnecken, die mir den Ufergraben zerlegen, so:
 

Zum Größenvergleich mal das einzig vorhandene vorsichtig daneben gelegt:


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molch-Hotel-Besitzer,..

ich bin derzeit längere Zeit nicht mehr Nachts auf die Pirsch gegangen,..

Ich habe immer noch ca. 30-50 kleine Molche im Teich,..

und beim Fadenalgenfischen finde ich sogar noch heute die ganz kleinen 10mm Molche,..

ich denke auch, dass schon einige "ausgewandert" sind, wie die großen, die sich derzeit nur selten blicken lassen.

Langsam kommen immer auch ein paar __ Frösche abends zum quaken vorbei,.. (__ Kröten sowieso).. 

Ich entdecke auch auf meiner Teichumrandung einige Igel-Köttel
 ich hoffe, der ist nur zur Jagdt der __ Nacktschnecken da,.. und hat nicht auch noch Molche auf der Speisekarte  :shock stehen,.. 

mfG. Micha
PS: Photos von mir, wenn mal wieder was "spannenderes" dabei ist,..

PPS: da der Teich ja "Einjähriges" feiert, konnten die Molche dieses Jahr noch schön ungefährdet vor Libellenlarven aufwachsen,...
das sieht nächstes Jahr schon ganz anders aus,... es werden langsam auch immer mehr von diesen "Käfern",..


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hier geht es ja um Molche und Bilder davon. Damit dieser Thread nicht weiter zerhackt wird, habe ich das Stichlingsthema mal rausgenommen.

Bei Interesse findet Ihr es hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23874


----------



## Wels (12. Aug. 2009)

*junge  molche*

wir haben viele junge molche in unserem teich. es ist einfach schön zu sehen wie sie heranwachsen. 
hier ein paar bilder ich hoffe euch gefallen sie auch so gut


----------



## kunisteich (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: junge  molche*

Hallo Franz

Die sehen ja super aus

Leider habe ich beimir im Teich noch nie welche gesehen.
Wer weiß vielleicht kommen ja noch mal irgendwann 
welche bei mir vorbei und wollen in meinem Teich einziehen


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PPS: da der Teich ja "Einjähriges" feiert, konnten die Molche dieses Jahr noch schön ungefährdet vor Libellenlarven aufwachsen,...
> das sieht nächstes Jahr schon ganz anders aus,... es werden langsam auch immer mehr von diesen "Käfern",..



Mein Teich ist heuer (im Juni) auch 1 Jahr geworden, aber bei mir waren ja schon einige Monsterlibellenlarven am Werk. Haben ja etliche Kaulquappen auf dem Gewissen. Zum Glück sind die Monster aber schon "geschlüpft" bevor die Molchbabies das Licht des Teichs erblickt haben, ging sich ziemlich genau aus. Ein paar Nachzügler gabs bei den Monsters noch, aber die waren schon satt von den Quappis  Jetzt hab ich nur einige wenige neue Monster, die noch nicht so groß sind und eine Unzahl an Heidelibellenlarven, die den Molchibabies aber nicht so gefährlich sein dürften, obwohl die auch keine harmlosen sind...
Die erwachsenen Molche sind größtenteils schon draußen, nur noch ein paar, die doch noch auf Gelsenlarven hoffen, warten jeden Abend in der Flachwasserzone, Babies sind viele noch da, aber kaum zu sehen, weil sie gut gegen den Grund getarnt sind. Fotos gibts daher nicht wirklich

molchfreundliche Grüße, von Dany


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@ Kay Uwe:
solange du Fischleins hast, werden die Molchis nicht einziehen (außer __ Moderlieschen, wie ja manche im Forum schon berichtet haben und man es immer wieder hört und liest, dass die gemeinsam mit Molchen gehen), und wenn, dann ziemlich bald wieder verschwinden (oder gefressen werden, je nach Fisch :shock )


----------



## Casybay (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@Dany,
wenn Dein Teich  Einjähriges feiert, dann können die Großlibellenlarven nochnicht raus aus dem Teich sein, die meisten bleiben dort 2-3 Jahre, dann sind sie nächstes Jahr für unsere Molchbabys richtig gefährlich, wenn sie nicht vorher von den Eltern gefressen werden.Ich meine die Molchbabies der nächsten Generation 2010.
LG
Carmen


----------



## danyvet (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

sorry, da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. die königslibellen schlüpfen manchmal schon nach 1 jahr (steht auch so bei heiko bellmann), und ich habs ja auch live miterlebt.
die meisten __ libellen bei mir sind __ heidelibellen, azurjungfern und eben königslibellen, manchmal mosaikjungfern, aber die dürften letztes jahr nicht abgelaicht haben, denn es waren, nachdem die königslibellen geschlüpft sind, keine "monster" mehr im teich zu sehen.


----------



## Casybay (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo , liebe Molch-Fan-Freunde,
hier sind sie wieder, wohl an ihrem Winterquartier angelangt, wie letztes Jahr auch. Den ganzen Sommer habe ich sie nachts nicht mehr gesehen und jetzt wo es herbstet und nachts kalt wird sind sie ab 20.30 wieder zusehen, immer nah der Drainage am Haus.
Was gibts bei Euren Kleinen, habt ihr schon manche Landgängerkinder ausmachen können?
LG
Carmen


----------



## elkop (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

eine frage an die molchversteher:
ich habe heute einen minimolch in meinem kleinen biotop entdeckt und frage mich jetzt, wie es mit dem kleinen weitergeht. er ist gut 2 cm groß und hat noch, wenn ich recht gesehen habe, seine kiemen. wird der noch auswandern, bevor es winter wird, oder was passiert mit so einem winzling? wir leben auf 800 m seehöhe und das klima ist eher rau.


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Elke,

er wird wahrscheinlich im Wasser überwintern.


----------



## danyvet (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

oder seine Kiemen bilden sich demnächst noch zurück. Das kann ziemlich schnell gehen. Ich hab auch schon welche auswandern gesehen, die noch so kleine Kiemenstummel hatten, die sah man im Wasser, an der Luft dann nicht mehr, weil sie ja so weich und zart sind und sich gleich angelegt haben.
Wenn also nicht in den nächsten Tagen der tiefste Winter bei dir einbricht, wird er wohl doch an Land gehen.
Meine Meinung/Erfahrung...


----------



## Casybay (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Elke,
so ein paar Molchkinder sind bei mir im Teich auch noch aktiv.
Hab aber auch 2cm Molchkinder abends am Teichrand und auf dem Weg zur Hausdrainage  gesehen, wo die Anderen auch schon sind.
Ich denke, sie werden noch bis Okt. auswandern, oder ausgewandert sein.
Laß uns doch mal an Deinen weiteren Beobachtungen teilhaben, denn ich hab auch gelesen, dass spät geschlüpfte Molche in Teichen überwintert haben.
LG
Carmen


----------



## elkop (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

danke euch. ich werde genau beobachten und berichten.


----------



## elkop (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

hallo teichianer,

also meine mölchlein hat kurz nach meiner letzten nachricht die kiemen abgelegt (ich sah ihn auftauchen und stoßatmen) und wird wohl schon ausgewandert sein, denn seither konnte ich ihn nimmer sehen. es sei denn, einer der __ rückenschwimmer hat ihn erwischt. kann das sein, dass ein rückenschwimmer einen 2,5 cm langen molch frisst? wenn ja, dann gnade ihm gott


----------



## Casybay (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Elke,
meine Molchlein scheinen seit 2 Tg. auch aus dem Teich raus, meine __ Rückenschwimmer jagen aber nur die in den Teich gefallenen Flieglein.
Molchkinder in der Größe von unseren denke ich mal nicht.


----------



## elkop (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

da bin ich aber erleichtert. hatte mich nämlich über meine __ rückenschwimmer gefreut, was ich nun gottseidank beibehalten kann :freu


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Meine Molchis,.. ob gross oder klein sind leider alle ausgewandert,..

nur einzelne 2cm Minis finde ich noch in den Tiefen der Fadenalgen,..

vor den Rückenschwimmern hatte ich Anfang 2009 auch noch "Angst",..

für 2010 sehe ich allerdings große Gefahren für die nächste Generation der Molche,.. da die Liebellenlarven sich sehr stark vermehren,..
(ich schätze mal >100 Stück im Teich verteilt,..) und schon als Krabbeltier ausgebildet.
 mal gucken, was der Winter überlässt,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Casybay (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Micha,
da im Febr. 2010 erstmal die adulten Molche in den Teich gehen, werden die doch hoffentlich einige Libellenlarven verspachteln und somit für ein natürliches Gleichgewicht von "fressen und gefressen werden" herstellen.
Eine gesunde Selektiereung der Molchkinder ist sicher wichtig, sowie auch der Libellenlarven.


----------



## danyvet (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

das blöde ist nur, bis die molchis im feb/märz wieder kommen, sind die libellenlarven schon so groß, dass nicht die molche die libellenlarven fressen sondern umgekehrt :? aber wenn dann die kaulquappen wieder da sind, haben die molche wieder schonzeit :hai

bei mir sind übrigens noch mindestens 3 babies und sogar ein relativ großer jungmolch da, der ca. 6cm lang ist und sogar noch kiemen hat! da hab ich aber gestaunt, denn die meisten "verlieren" ihre kiemen, wenn sie erst 3-4cm lang sind.


----------



## Casybay (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molchfreunde,
am 31.12.2009 habe ich, an einem endlich milden Abend, 2 Molchmänner gesehen (an Land).
Nun würde mich interessieren , wer von Euch hat denn die ersten Molche im Teich 2010 entdecken können. Februar steht vor der Tür! Wann beginnt bei Euch die "Molchsaison"?


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Carmen,

wo wohnst Du denn? Bei uns liegen 20 cm Schnee....


----------



## Casybay (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Christine,
ich leb in Rheinhessen, am 31.12.09 hatten wir 12°+ um 23.00 , dass ich Molchtemperatur.
Allerdings hats danach mächtig geschneit. Seit Tagen + Grade und alles schmilzt dahin,
__ Tigerschnegel waren auch schon wieder aktiv, warte jetzt auf die "Molchsaison"


----------



## Casybay (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molch und Amphibienfreunde,
die Saison ist eröffnet, zumindest in Rheinhessen.
Erster Molchmann am Teich, Rückenschwimmerlarven haben gut überwintert und schwimmen wieder an der Oberfläche, Köcherfliegenlarven ca. 4-5cm lang und aktiv,
Teich hat strengen Winter mit Eisfreihalter aus Styropor bestens überstanden.
Hier das erste Molchmann Bild und der Rücken schwimmer.
Herzlichst und mit glücklichen Grüßen


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Wir treffen uns Samstag alle zum Grillen bei Carmen!

Glückwunsch Carmen - ich bin gaaaaanz neidisch!


----------



## Casybay (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Oh fein,
das wird ne gaudi!!:smoki


----------



## Casybay (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
nochmals Neuigkeiten:
Madam kam heut auch aus ihrem Winterquartier


----------



## kerstin42 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Also ich bin auch sehr neidisch das bei dir schon soviel los ist.
Bei uns hat es heute nacht wieder leicht gefroren. Auf dem einen Bild kann man schön erkennen, wie sehr das Grün von unten "hochdrückt". Hoffentlich kommen auch hier bald die ersten Fröschis an.


----------



## Casybay (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Kerstin,
__ Frösche hab ich aber auch noch keine gesehen, wobei ich nicht hoffe das unser Revier - Fuchs sie nicht noch auffrisst, die Äpfel für die Vögel und die Mäuse frisst er hier am Gartenzaun auch und von dort wandern auch die Frösche in unseren Garten.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,.. 
nur kurz,.. (und bis heute noch keine Molche)
"GOTTSEIDANK!!",.. denn, die __ Frösche haben ja bei mir "versucht" zu überwintern,...

  (besser nicht genauer hingucken 
siehe: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

ich melde mich,.. wenn es positivere Molch-Nachrichten gibt...

LG Micha


----------



## kerstin42 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Foris,
wenn die Molche sich in den vergangenen Tagen zu den Laichgewässern aufgemacht habe,  was machen die denn jetzt bei dem Frost? Gehen sie ein oder verbuddeln sie sich irgenwo? 
Lg kerstin


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Servus Kerstin

Hier < Klick ein sehr guter Link der es uns Amphibienfreunde sehr gut erklärt 

 
Hier sieht man __ Frösche in 2m Tiefe beim überwintern .... Bild ist auch vom März 2005/06


----------



## Casybay (11. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Kerstin,
mein Molch-Mann ist sicher wieder aus dem Teich in sein Winterquartier gewandert,hatte ihn nur 2 Tage im Teich gesehen, sind auch letztes Jahr im zeitigen Frühjahr in der Dunkelheit ausserhalb des Teiches gesehen worden. Die sind da sehr flexibel.


----------



## Casybay (18. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molch-und Amphibienfreunde,
leider hat sich zu meinem Molch Männchen noch kein weiterer Molchmann gesellt.
Letztes Jahr waren da weit aus mehr zur selben Zeit. Bindoch etwas traurig darüber.
Nun hoffe ich aber, das wenigsten das Molch Weibchen demnächst noch dazu kommt.
Was machen Eure Amphibien bzw. Molche, gibts schon Bilder?


----------



## danyvet (18. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo liebe Molchifreunde!!!

Ich habe heute abend den ersten Molch gesichtet!!!! Juhuuuuu!!! Die Teichsaison kann beginnen!!! Bin noch ganz ausm Häusl deswegen. Freu mich sooooo! ))))))
Foto kann ich euch leider keins zeigen, weils schon finster ist ;-)
Bei uns war zwar der Teich heute morgen auch wieder gaaaanz leicht angefroren, aber jetzt hat es 11°C Außentemperatur und der Wetterbericht prophezeit gutes ))
Muss morgen früh gleich wieder rausschauen.... 
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend und werd heut nacht sicher von Molchen träumen ;-)
Lg Dany


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi - das Bild von Lowmans wäre eigentlich eher was für den Thread "__ Frösche" - oder das Bilderätsel 

Ich verschiebe es mal zu den *Fröschen*!


----------



## Casybay (21. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
endlich habe ich das Molchweibchen wieder gesehen, war schon nah am Teich, so hoffe ich, dass sie es morgen bis in den Teich geschafft hat. Fast 1 Monat später als letztes Jahr.


----------



## orcanet (22. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Zu Hilfe  bei uns herrscht seid Vorgestern die reinste Molchinvasion - gestern abend habe ich 23 gezählt aber da ich sicher nicht alle gesehen habe, sind es noch mehr D

Ich muss mal schaun, ob ich da ein Foto von machen kann aber dafür, dass unser Teich erst seit letzten Mai existiert, bin ich doch erstaunt, dass die Molchis so zahlreich auftauchen.
Schön!! Ich freue mich


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

.... und ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder , Barbara ...

.... und es ist schön, daß du so von Molche "Heimgesuchtwirst"


----------



## orcanet (22. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

so, nun bin ich mal mit Kamera bewaffnet im Stockdunkeln losgezogen und habe mich das erste Mal in der nächtlichen Wasserfotographie versucht  also seht mir die Qualität der Bilder etwas nach.

Im Teich geht es hoch her - um jedes Molch Weibchen buhlen mind. 3-4 Kerle und alle sind eifrig bei der Sache  einige wenige Fotos konnte ich machen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich die Zahl der Tierchen seit gestern abend mind. verdoppelt hat :shock - ist das normal? Wo kommen die nur alle her?

      
     

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## butzbacher (23. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Moin Barbara,

erstmal eins - die Fotos sind echt gut. 

Hast du nur Bergmolche oder auch andere Molcharten im Teich?.

Herkommen tun die Molche aus der näheren Umgebung. Vielleicht ist irgendwo in deiner Nähe ein Laichplatz verloren gegangen. 

Gruß André


----------



## orcanet (24. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo André,

danke  Ja, es scheinen derzeit ausschliesslich Bergmolche zu sein (womit das auch geklärt wäre, da ich mir nícht ganz sicher war, wer die kleinen Gesellen genau sind  - bin ja noch neu im Molchgeschäft) - bin gespannt, ob auch ein paar __ Kröten auftauchen - davon habe ich recht viele im Garten und sie waren auch schon vor dem Teichbau gern gesehen.

Du könntest recht haben - in der Nachbarschaft geht gerade die Teichzuschütteritis um :evil - zuviel Arbeit........ Na ich freu mich jedenfalls über die Molchis!


----------



## Annett (25. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Guten Abend.

Nachdem ich gestern schon beim Algen fischen ein Molchmännchen aufscheuchte und die Aktivitäten sofort beendete, habe ich gerade mal mit der Taschenlampe gesucht.
      

Leider nur in unscharf: Libellenlarve trifft Molchdame. :shock Die beiden sind kurz danach aufeinander losgegangen - gab keinen Sieger oder Verlierer. 
 

Letztes Jahr waren es 2 Damen und 1 Herr, bisher habe ich 1 Herrn und 5 Damen gezählt.


----------



## Casybay (25. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
habt Ihr ein Glück, bei mir siehts da doch sehr mäßig mit Molchen aus, nicht wie letztes Jahr.
"Männchen und ein Weibchen, 1 Krötenmann und einen großen __ Grasfrosch, und sooo viele <Köcherfliegenlarven.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molchi-Aufzieher,..

@barbara: wau da ist ja wirklich viel los 

Letztes Jahr haben sich bei mir die __ Frösche und __ Kröten die Monate mit den Molchen "aufgeteilt"..
Erst kamen die Frösche/Kröten und 1 Monat später dann die Molche,..
aufgrund des letzten Winter´s,.. treffen nun aktuell alle Tierchen gleichzeitig ein.

 
Als kleinsten "vollwertigen" Newcommer habe ich einen kleinen 2-3cm Molch (Männchen/Weibchen ???)
 
Die Reptile vertragen sich aber ganz gut untereinander:
 
Irgendwie sind die Farben der "blauen" dieses Jahr noch intensiver:
     
Die brauen gehen noch etwas im aufgewühlten Wasser bei mir unter,.. mal gucken, wenn die Teichpflanzen eine bessere (Photo) Sicht geschaffen haben
   

LG Micha


----------



## Redlisch (27. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Micha



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Molchi-Aufzieher,..
> 
> Letztes Jahr haben sich bei mir die __ Frösche und __ Kröten die Monate mit den Molchen "aufgeteilt"..
> Erst kamen die Frösche/Kröten und 1 Monat später dann die Molche,..
> ...



bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus, nach erster Volkszählung waren es gestern Mittag ca 30 Kröten, davon 4 Paare und ebend soviele Molche.

Egal wo man im Teich hinschaut, überall krabbelt was auf den Boden rum ...

Axel


----------



## orcanet (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

ich habe mich heute abend mal wieder auf die Lauer gelegt - nach wie vor die reinste Molch-Invasion. Gezählt habe ich heute knapp 40, wobei ich sicher nicht alle gesehen habe. Sie liebe scheinbar die Falten der Ufermatten, da hängen sie manchmal in ganzen Knäuelen drunter und es schauen nur die Schwänzchen raus  hab sie mittlerweile richtig lieb, die kleinen Mini-Wasserdinos 

 

 

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus?

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi,

bei mir tummeln sich auch jede Menge Berg- und Teichmolche im Tümpel. Sind leider nicht so fotogen, bzw. der Tümpel ist noch ziemlich trüb da er erst im letzten Hernst angelegt wurde (gammeln noch einige Magnolienblätter drin rum und Unterwasserpflanzen sind noch keine drin (die warten noch drauf das demnächst  endlich der  Bodengrund reinkommt. Sonst war nur ein einziges Grasfroschpaar (sonst waren es immer um die 20-25  - scheinbar alle die letzten 2 Winter eingegangen:beten ) am Teichi und hat gelaicht, innerhalb von 2 Tagen wurde der Froschlaichklumpen komplett weggemolcht. Die ansässigen Krötenpaare hats wohl auch alle erwischt:beten. Die Woche hab ich noch jede Menge Molchnachzügler aus dem Winterschlaf gerissen. Lungerten noch massenhaft pennend im Drainageunterbau meines Steingarten rum der z.Z umgesetzt wird - in rund 30cm Erdtiefe ist es noch so schön kuschelig kühl gewesen

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@barbara:
dein bodensubstrat sieht soooo schön aus, gar nicht wie in einem der üblichen gartenteiche. so natürliche mischung aus sand und kleinen steinchen. hast du da was gekauftes zsammgemischt oder aus einem see entnommen??


----------



## orcanet (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Dany,

dankeschön  - wir habe den Teich ja erst letztes Jahr Anfang Juni fertig gestellt, von dem her muss sich erst zeigen, ob sich der Bodengrund bewährt.

Wir haben einen komplett vermörtelten Teich (NG´-System), relativ grosszügig die Ufermatten von NG bis tief auf die erste Terrasse gezogen und darauf sowie auch im restlichen Teich ganz normalen Bausand (den ich vorher mehrfach gewässert habe) als Bodengrund. Dann habe ich ziemlich willkürlich einige handvoll groben Rheinkiess in den Teich geworfen - thats it.

Ich bin selber positiv überrascht wie nett das ausschaut und den Molchmassen scheints sehr zu gefallen


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

ui, das klingt nach viel arbeit. und die vielen kleinen kleinstlebewesen....oje, ich kenn mich, das dauert bei mir wieder wochen!! aber gscheiter ausschauen täts schon und das mit dem anwurzeln der pflanzen klingt auch nicht schlecht. gibts vielleicht irgendwo bilder von der installation von solchen ufermatten? weiß das zufällig wer? und mit taschen gibts da auch welche? dachte, das wären dann die kokosmatten. kann bitte mal wer einen link zu DEN ufermatten reinstellen, damit ich auch von demselben zeugs rede wie ihr? danke!


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Dany,

Ufermatten
Taschenmatten
Foto: 



Matten nicht mehr zu sehen, weil bewachsen - oberhalb der blauen schaufel, links auch und in der Mitte hinten sowieso


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

..die 2 hatten sich nach 2 Tagen Dauerregen auf der Kellertreppe verlaufen, nun sind sie bei den Anderen im Teich...


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo __ Erdkröte,

der schwarze Rahmen ist am besten zu erkennen - warum verschwendest Du Bildgröße damit? Ein Foto, auf dem man die Molche besser erkennen kann, wäre viel witziger.


----------



## Bordersuse (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 bei mir stellen sich keine ein, obeowhl sonst ganz viel kreucht und fleucht und sie die Wahl zwischen Sand, Schlamm, Kies und Steinmulden haben. Habe so darauf gebaut das sie auch bei mir vorbei schauen, weil 50 Meter weiter auch welche den Teich bevölkern.
LG
Bordersuse


----------



## kerstin42 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Bordersuse,
tja, gute Frage. Bei mir ist auch noch nichts angekommen.
Vielleicht sind Molche ja genauso Standorttreu wie __ Frösche??

Wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen, das auch bei uns irgendwann leben einzieht.
lg kerstin


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo.

Ich konnte heute morgen nach dem Regen wieder 3 Pärchen beobachten... Fleißig balzende Kerle und flüchtende Damen. 
Irgendwann hatte dann eine Dame sogar zwei Männchen um sich - die Arme!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Die Teichmatte sieht übrigens in etwa so aus (am Rand im Teich "aufgehängt") und die Taschen etwas mit Sand gefüllt... (oben Steinplatten drauf gelegt)
(oder halt mit Pflanzen bestückt, wozu sie eigentlich gedacht sind)
   
wenn es nur um ein "Zuhaus für die Molche" geht,.. so finden meine Molche die Spalten von gestappelten Steinplatten im Wasser eigentlich noch besser.

UND Sie "lieben Algen"   vielleicht habe ich deswegen immer genügend Besucher,..
 
Witzig fand ich die "Plattfüsse" von folgendem Kameraden 
 


mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Servus Micha

Spitzen Molch-Bilder .... besonders das Dritte


----------



## Casybay (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Micha,
klasse Idee mit den Matten. Meinen vielen Molchen ist wohl unterwegs in den Teich was zu gestossen, hab nur ein einsames Männchen im Teich. Algen hab ich gar keine, zumindest nicht sichtbar, dafür haben die Krötenquappies eine Überlebenschance.
Deine  Molchbilder trösten mich etwas.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Digicat schrieb:


> Spitzen Molch-Bilder .... besonders das Dritte



 danke,.. was mehr ein Schnappschuss am Tag,..
ich muss mal wieder "fleissiger" Abends ein paar neue Unterwasseraufnahmen machen,..

  da sind inzwische auch einige "Nachbarn" eingezogen,..

und was die Kaulqappen angeht,..
so habe ich selbst "live" gesehen, dass die Molche alle Frosch-Eier aufgefuttert haben, sodass nur noch leere Ei-Hüllen rum hingen,.. 
(aus den normalerweise später erst die Froschqappen gewachsen wären)

die Kaulqauppen der __ Kröten habe Sie aber nicht angepackt   

Dieses Problem gab es letztes Jahr nicht,.. das die __ Frösche 1 Monat vorher da waren,.. und als die meisten Molche ankamen,.. waren aus den Froscheiern schon Kaulqappen..

mfG. Micha.. (werde demnächst wieder Nacht-Untwasserbilder machen )


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 Dany, die Taschenmattenfragen findest Du jetzt hier  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26804


----------



## danyvet (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

danke, liebe christine, fürs "umsiedeln" ;-)


----------



## klaus e (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Bei uns sind jetzt auch die __ Kröten-Quappen geschlüpft. Molche? Fehlanzeige bis jetzt. Wenn ich nun die Schmutzwasserventile am Filter öffne, kommt immer ein Küchensieb drunter. Da sammeln sich dann trotz aller Vorsichtsmaßnahmen an der Pumpe immer so 15 - 20 abenteuerlustige Quappies, die dann zurück in den Teich speditiert werden. Hier 2 Bilder von den "Heimkehrern" auf dem "Austernriff"


----------



## karsten. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

gehen auch Ringelnattern


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@Klaus
@Karsten
wo sind denn da die Molche auf Euren Bildern?????

Trotzdem schön anzuschauen,gegen Ringelnattern am Teich hätt ich auch nichts, aber meine __ Frösche.....


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



karsten. schrieb:


> gehen auch Ringelnattern



Ohne Beine? Wird schwer! 

Tolles Bild


----------



## klaus e (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@ Carmen,
schrieb ich doch: Molche bis jetzt Fehlanzeige - keine Ahnung wo die dieses Jahr abbleiben  Es scheint ja so, als habe sich die Population regional recht stark vermindert. Ob's am strengen Winter lag?
Deshalb päppel ich halt die __ Kröten-Quappies


----------



## ollifrog (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
also wir haben dieses Jahr so viele Molche wie noch nie,im Gegensatz zu den Grasfröschen und Erdkröten. Unsere ca. 4Jahre alte __ Ringelnatter ist jetzt zum Glück auch wieder erschienen  
P.S.: Karstens Foto zeigt aber ne Blindschleiche
LG Olli


----------



## ollifrog (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Würde ja mal endlich paar Bilder reinstellen...aber irgendwie klappt das hochladen der Fotos nie :evil


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Da haben wir doch so nette Anleitungen für, guck mal in meiner Signatur - meistens scheitert es an der Größe!


----------



## ollifrog (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hab es nun doch hinbekommen, hattest Recht, die Datei ist wohl etwas zu groß...
Anhang anzeigen 63732


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Ist das erste eine Rätselbild


----------



## wp-3d (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ist das erste eine Rätselbild



wiso Rätselbild?
genau in der Bildmitte ist der Wurm.


----------



## butzbacher (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



karsten. schrieb:


> gehen auch Ringelnattern




Hallo, wo ist denn auf diesem Bild eine __ Ringelnatter? Ich seh nur eine Blindschleiche.


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

_Natürlich !_  oops



meinte ich doch ,

war ein "Zahlendreher" in meinem Kopf , 




nicht der Erste und ganz sicher nicht der Letzte  :__ nase


----------



## ollifrog (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Die junge __ Ringelnatter ist eben ganz schwer vor die Linse zu bekommen. Da hat man nur ne Chance ganz still zu sitzen und zu hoffen dass die Krümmung des Abzugsfingers nicht bemerkt wird. Sonst ist sie schnell für den Rest des Tages im Holzhaufen verschwunden. Bei dem 3.Bild war ich übrigens gezwungen diese andere Ringelnatter anzufassen,da sie sich im Laubnetz verfangen hatte...die war bei dieser Befreiungsaktion überraschend ruhig,hatte nur mal kurz gezischt. Hatte unsere Hilfe dankend angenommen


----------



## ollifrog (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Wollt noch paar Fotos reinstellen...als zip-Datei klappt das aber nicht...und die Originale sind zu groß


----------



## ollifrog (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*


----------



## Casybay (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molchfreunde,
hier mein letzter Mohikaner!
Leider ist er der Einzige seit Febr. geblieben. So geht er immernoch im Teich auf Jadg


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

  Hallo Carmen,.. und andere Molcheraner....

Molche habe ich noch genug im Teich,..  ca. 20 Stück,,..
 
Nur,.. :beten  mit dem Nachwuchs klappt es diesmal wohl noch nicht,..

Ich habe schon einige Molch-Eier gefunden,.. aber kleine Minimolche gab es dieses ja noch nicht,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 Was habt ihr für hübsche Mitbewohner!!

Ich gebe ja die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass sich vielleicht auch mal ein Molch zu uns verirrt, das Moor ist schließlich nur einen Steinwurf entfernt.. :beten

@ Micha: Vielleicht sehen die Molchbabies es ganz ähnlich wie der Rest der Welt: es ist einfach für die Jahrszeit zu kalt.


----------



## anna (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, und bin auf der Suche nach Infos zu Larven (habe viele kleine weiße rumflitzende Punkte) auf diese wunderbaren Molchfotos gestoßen. das sieht ja toll aus, das wünsche ich mir auch für meine "Teiche" (zwei Maurerkübel eingebuddelt), dafür habe ich sie letztes Jahr angelegt. Einen Molch habe tatsächlich gesehen, aber der ist schnell abgetaucht in den Bodenmölm. Ich hoffe das werden noch mehr!
Tolle Seiten hier! Ich freue mich über die Entdeckung und geh jetzt erstmal auf die Suche im Archiv und stöber.

Gruß
Anna


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@Micha,
leider hatte er keinen anderen Mitbewohner dazu bekommen , seit Febr., seit dem starken Regen von Vorgestern , ist auch er wohl wieder an Land gegangen. Hab diesmal halt ein Erdkrötenquappen Jahr, vielleicht klappts wieder im nä.Jahr mit den kleinen Drachen


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Guten Morgen.

Ein nicht mehr ganz neues Bild, aber da ich gerade mal Fotos sortiere:  
Aufgenommen am 16.5. gegen 22 Uhr, also mit Blitzlicht. 

Unterdessen sind die Damen fleißig mit der Eiablage beschäftigt.


----------



## ron (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Na Annett,

sieht aus wie High Noon unter Wasser. Leider haben wir keine Molche bei uns im Teich. Wer weiss, vielleicht verirrt sich mal einer hier in die Berge. Etwa 20 km von hier gibt es sowohl der __ Teichmolch, als auch der Kammmolch, aber mit solchen kurzen Beinchen....

Deswegen kann ich hier nur mit einem Aquarienbild aufwarten, das ich im Naturhistorischen Museum aufnahm.

 



LG

Ron


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
hier ist der Molch doch wieder im neuen Teich aufgetaucht und jagd hoffentlich die zahlreichen
Mückenlarven, im alten Teich gibts die dank der zahlreichen Fressfeinde nicht!
Vielleicht ist der Molchmann immernoch auf der Suche nach einer Frau, der Ärmste.


----------



## uweg (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

ein guter Mückenlarven-Jäger ist übrigens der Rippenmolch (aus Spanien). 

Ideal insofern, dass er das Gewässer nie verläßt.

U


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo U,
den könnte man vielleicht mittels Greencard anwerben.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Nur soviel dazu: 

Spanische Rippenmolche haben ins unseren Teichen nichts verloren, denn sie können durchaus ausserhalb des Wassers leben, d.h. sie müssen nicht zwingend im Teich bleiben, sondern können wandern. 
Sie werden bis zu 30 cm lang und fressen auch gerne kleinere Kollegen, d.h. also auch unsere einheimischen Molche.

So etwas für den Gartenteich zu empfehlen, ist ja wohl mehr als fahrlässig und m.E. ist das Aussetzen auch nicht erlaubt. Wo das enden kann, sehen wir ja an den Ochsenfröschen.

Uwe, ich wäre Dir sehr verbunden, wenn Du solche Tipps in Zukunft für Dich behältst.

Christine


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Christine,
ich glaub das mit den span. Molchen war humorig zu verstehen, die würden auf greencard auch nicht reagieren.
Aber für alle die es falsch verstehen würden, hast Du mit Deinem Verweis vollkommen recht.


----------



## goldfisch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Es gibt Pleurodeles Populationen die immer aquatil leben und welche die im Hochsommer oder Winter durchaus an Land gehen. Man kann sie aber leicht am Habitus z.b. Schwimmschwanz unterscheiden. In der Natur können sie, genau wie Ihre Leibspeise Iberische Wassermolche, bei uns nicht überleben. Sonst wären beide schon lange eingewandert. Umgekehrt gibt es den Kammmolch in Spanien. 

Ochsenfrösche gibt es in Deutschland nur im Zoo oder bei Bild und RTL. Daduch werden von besorgten ökologisch korrekt denkenden Bürgern regelmässig Knoplauchkröten- und Laubfroschquappen gekillt, Die __ Frösche die vor Jahren aus einer Froschfarm in Norddeutschland ausgebrochen sind, sind schon lange im Winter erfrorren. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das Quappen im Wasser durch unseren Winter kommen, aber umgewandelte Frösche schaffen das nicht.


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo  Jürgen,

vielen Dank für Deine Ergänzung. Das die Tiere bei uns auf Dauer nicht überleben können, macht nur noch deutlicher,  dass man sie nicht in den Teich setzen sollte.

Das mit den Ochsenfröschen war eigentlich nur als Beispiel gedacht. Schön, wenn es sie inzwischen bei uns nicht mehr gibt, denn dass sie in den Rheinauen unter den einheimischen Amphibien doch einigen Schaden angerichtet haben, ist sicherlich keine Zeitungsente, oder?

Sicherlich könntest Du - da Du ja ziemlich im Thema drin steckst - noch andere Bespiele ergänzen, aber wir entfernen uns vom Thema des Threads.


----------



## Joachim (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Moin,

Hinweis:

- Infos und Bilder zu Molchen... hier gehts weiter. 

- Köppe einhauen hier entlang: Molchgezauder (Trashbox)


----------



## goldfisch (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Christine,

ich wollte eigentlich sagen, das Rippenmolche nicht invasiv sind.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Rippenmolche aufgrund ihrer aquatilen Lebensweise geeignete Tiere für einen entsprechend geeigneten Teich bzw. Aussenterrarium sind. Die seltenen Landgänger erkennt man rechtzeitig. Und im Winter müssen sie wie Koi in die IH. Aufgrund ihrer Grösse sind sie auch leicht einzufangen. Die Quappen sind auch ausgezeichnete Mückenlarvenvertilger in Regentonnen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## ollifrog (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

wenn ich meinen Senf auch noch dazugeben darf, möcht ich nur mal das Beispiel der achso liebgemeinten Goldfischverbreitung in unzähligen Biotopen und Naturschutzgebieten aufmerksam machen. Da man ja so tierlieb ist und die Massenvermehrung im Gartenteich nicht durch Tötung Herr werden möchte, setzt man sie einfach in empfindliche Ökosysteme aus...da man dadurch dem Weiher noch ein "goldiges" Farbspektrum verleiht, denken viele dass man was Gutes getan hat. In Wahrheit vermehren sich die Goldis ungehemmt und verschlingen alles was noch heimisch ist. Ein Beispiel ist in meiner Umgebung zu finden, wo es einmal ein Massenlaichplatz für Molche Grasfrösche und __ Kröten gab. Dieser Weiher wurde auch in ein Goldfischteich umfunktioniert und sämtliche Sumpfzonen entfernt. Heute laichen nur noch eine handvoll Kröten ab. Ich kenne kaum noch Naturweiher in meiner Umgebung die sich ohne Goldfischbesatz entwickeln können. Hab vom letzten Jahr auch noch ein Foto aus den Alpen von Larven des Bergmolches (um mal beim Thema zu bleiben):


----------



## uweg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Olli,

ich kann dich nur unterstützen in der Aussage, dass sehr großer Schaden durch vorsätzliches, illegales Aussetzten von Fischen in Teiche angerichtet wird. Diese Fische fressen schlicht und ergreifend die Amphibienbrut, sowie die heimische Fischbrut, auf und am Ende gibt es nur noch Goldfische.
Die (ungewollte) Auswilderung geht auch über Eiertransport durch z.B. Vögel.

Zu deinem Bild, ich würde sage, dass es sich um Larven des __ Feuersalamander handelt und nicht um Bergmolchlarven, die dort auch vorkommen. Exakte Aussage, wenn ein etwas schärferes Bild vorläge.

VG

UG


----------



## ollifrog (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Ja , ich hätte mich vielleicht nicht so festlegen sollen mit den Bergmolchlarven...ist ziemlich schwierig zu unterscheiden. Was aber für den __ Bergmolch spricht, ist dass dieser bis in Höhen von 2500m vorkommt und der __ Feuersalamander bis 1000m, zumindest laut Wiki. Die Fotos stammen aus St. Moritz welches 1800m hoch liegt. Hab auch keine schärferen Fotos, wir können uns zumindest auf eine dieser beiden Arten festlegen...

LG


----------



## goldfisch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Alpensalamander ?


----------



## uweg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Auf die schnelle habe ich Höhenangaben für den FS bis 1400m (an den Südhängen in Graubünden) gefunden (St.Moritz ist höher).

Was mir am Bild fehlt ist die Sicht auf den Ansatz Bein/Körper, der ist bei FS gelb, bei __ Bergmolch wie der Rest des Körpers.

Alpensalamander scheidet aus, da keine wasserlebenden Larven, sondern direkte Geburt von Jungtieren (meist 2).

Es ist also auf jeden Fall Bergmolch oder __ Feuersalamander.

VG

UG


----------



## goldfisch (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Fütterung im Mini:


----------



## uweg (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Achtung Rippenmolch!!!

Schöne Aufnahmen.

Achtung Gefahr der Fahrlässigkeit ;-)

UG


----------



## goldfisch (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Uwe, das sind meine Büromolche. mfg Jürgen


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Ich habe heute morgen meine kleinen Teiche im Vorgarten inspiziert und dabei diesen Gesellen beobachtet. Kann es sein, dass in so einem relativ kleinen Teich (350 l) mehrere Molche leben?


----------



## uweg (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

na klar, 350l ist gar nicht so wenig, bedenkt man, dass oft auch Fahrspouren im Wald von ein paar Tieren benutzt werden.

UG


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Ach so, ja danke, dann hab ich doch richtig gesehen, dass da noch mehr Molche waren. Aber manchmal traut man ja seinen Augen kaum .

Ich lag da im Vorgarten auf dem Bauch und starrte ins Wasser - die Leute, die vorbeigingen, guckten etwas komisch, das hat mich aber nicht gestört.


----------



## Casybay (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Maja,
ich hatte letztes Jahr in meiner 150l Schale 5od.6 Molche!
Hauptsache sind viele Unterwasserpflanzen oder Wurzelwerk um die Eier anzuheften.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass in so einem relativ kleinen Teich (350 l) mehrere Molche leben?



hallöchen,..

Die Molche "leben" normalerweise nicht permanent im Teich,..  die wollen sich einfach nur "vermehren",..
dann geht es eigentlich im Spät-Herbst wieder in das Unterholz zum "Überwintern",..
(Molche bleiben im Winter nicht im Teich)... anders als diverse __ Frösche,..

Dieses Jahr ist durch den verlängerten Winter zeitlich aber alles irgendwie "durcheinander";..

mfG.


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Danke euch für die Antworten! Ja, dass die Molche auch außerhalb des Teiches leben, haben wir schon bemerkt, als wir unseren alten Teich und Bachlauf im zeitigen frühjahr leergemacht haben, haben wir diverse Tierchen gefunden und dann halt in den Vorgarten in die kleinen Teiche gesetzt. Scheint ihnen da aber zu gefallen.


----------



## ollifrog (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallöle,

da ja nun genügend Molchbilder vorhanden sind, hab ich heut mal wieder unsere junge Ringli fotografiert...leider hatte ich nur meine Handykamera zur Hand 

Die Kaulquappen ins Visier genommen                     Um sich nach dem Mahl  zu sonnen      
                                                    


Schnell wieder ins Versteck
 


LG Olli


----------



## Hagen (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

so hier mein erster molch 

lange darauf gewartet aber heute nachmittag entdeckt.

sollte ein __ teichmolch sein (Triturus vulgaris), oder?


----------



## ollifrog (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Glückwunsch,

fehlt zu diesem Teichmolchweibchen nur noch das passende Männchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



ollifrog schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,
> 
> fehlt zu diesem Teichmolchweibchen nur noch das passende Männchen



Hi,

so breit wie das Mädel um die Hüften ist war schon ein Kerl da und hat den Laich befruchtet


MfG Frank


----------



## Hagen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

juhu wäre echt super

der teicht könnte schon noch ein paar molchis vertragen. :beten


----------



## Hagen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

übrigens woran erkennt man das es ein weibchen ist?


----------



## danyvet (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

an der zeichung und an den füßen und überhaupt  für molche sehen menschenmännchen und -weibchen vermutlich noch viel ähnlicher als für uns die molchmännchen und -weibchen 

weibchen haben nicht so ein auffälliges Muster. Männchen sind meist so schwarz getupft, bzw. tw. fast so eine Art Tigermuster manchmal (v.a. am Kopf) und die Hinterfüße der Männchen sind wesentlich größer (so als hätten sie Flossen an). Die Weibchen sind meist bräunlich, manchmal auch grünlich-bräunlich mit je nach Alter abnehmender Musterung. Junge Weibchen haben  fast so eine Art "Zopfmuster" als Rückenstreifm ältere verlieren diese Zeichnung zunehmends, sie werden immer mehr einfärbig braun. Außerdem fehlt Weibchen der Rückenkamm, der bei den Männchen im Alter auch immer stärker wird. Weibchen haben auch einen wesentlich weniger "hohen" (also breit von seitlich gesehen) Schwanz, den brauchen die Männchen zum "weibchen anwedeln" 
Hab ich noch was vergessen? Ja, Details gäbs noch viele....


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hab ich noch was vergessen?



Ja - welchen Molch beschreibst Du - ich gehe mal vom __ Teichmolch aus. Auf den __ Bergmolch passt die Beschreibung nämlich z.B. nicht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hab ich noch was vergessen? Ja, Details gäbs noch viele....



 meine Männchen stellen sich "quer´ vor´s  Weibchen,.. und ziehen Ihren Schwanz nach vorne und "bewedeln" dann quasi das Weibchen,...




olifrogt schrieb:


> da ja nun genügend Molchbilder vorhanden sind, ....


:  wie kommst du darauf,..??  darum geht es in diesem Thread,..


----------



## Hagen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

molchi war heute scheinbar in fotolaune. 


und danke für die täterbeschreibung


----------



## Hagen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

das beste vergessen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Juni 2010)

*Der Molch Nachwuchs 2010 ist da *

Hallihallo,..

Mein Teich hat durch die letzten 14 sonnigen Tage einiges an Fadenalgen produziert, was
den Molchen aber sicherlich gefallen hat... beim "herausfischen" der Algen habe ich vorsichtig die Tierchen wieder ins Wasser gesetzt...
   6 Eimer Algen  

Ganz nette Bildchen dabei gemacht     Das bisher kleinste gefunde Tierchen:
   
Man kann im Wasser auch die kleinen Beinchen und die Kiemen an der Seite erkennen:
     
   

In den grossen Algenballen waren auch mehrere "Muttertiere" dabei,.. anbei auch wieder ein Fadenmolchen mit den "lustigen" Hinterfüssen.
     
(wirklich interessant auch der "Faden" am Schwanzende)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Casybay (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Klasse Aufnahmen, Micha,
leider habe ich nur meinen männl. Grenzgänger im Teich der wechselt immer vom alten in den neuen Teich und wieder zurück. Hab stark die Ingel in Verdacht meine anderen Molche gemampft zu haben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
inzwischen sind bei mir im Teich auch minimum 3 Kammolche eingezogen,
sind aber noch etwas fotoscheu.
lg Markus


----------



## Skopp1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe mehrere Molchbabys, mittlerweile sind auch die Hinterbeine gewachsen. Bei einem mußte ich allerdings feststellen daß er hinten nur ein statt zwei Beinchen hat, er schwimmt eigentlich normal ab und zu hat er ein bisschen Gleichgewichtsprobleme was die anderen nicht haben. Ich wollte sie in zwei bis drei Wochen wieder in den Teich setzen. Ich glaube nicht daß er da ne Chance hat. Ende des Sommers wandern sie ja auch ab, ich glaub nicht daß er das so gut kann. Soll ich ihn seinem Schicksal überlassen??? 

grüße Sanne


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

@ Christine: jössas! natürlich! danke, dass du das klargestellt hast. dadurch, dass ich nur Teichmolche hab, denk ich nicht dran, dass andere auch andere Arten haben könnten! mea culpa 

@ Micha: wahnsinn! 6 Kübel Fadenalgen??!?!!? Bist du sicher, dass du da alles Getier rausgerettet hast? Ich brauch für eine Menge von ca. einem Limoglas Fadenalgen 3 Stunden, um alles rauszuretten, was da drin so krabbelt und schwimmt... aber ich berge ja auch 1mm große Eintagsfliegenlarven :crazy

@ Sanne: ich hatte auch mal ein Molchbaby, das an einem der beiden Hinterbeine m.o.w. die Zehen direkt aus dem Körper rauswachsen hatte, also ohne wirkliches Bein dazwischen. Ob´s überlebt hat, weiß ich nicht, aber ich hab es mehrere Wochen lang beobachtet. Irgendwann hab ich´s dann nimmer gesehen, aber da sind die meisten auch schon ausgewandert gewesen. Ich würd nicht eingreifen, denn besser so ein Molchibaby wird von den Libellenlarven verspeist (die haben ja auch Hunger), als eines, das ganz intakt ist und sich weitervermehren kann. Denn vielleicht ist das eine Bein zu wenig ja auch vererbbar und wenn du es quasi großziehst und wieder aussetzt, wenn es groß genug ist und es sich vermehren tät.... ich würds einfach seinem Schicksal überlassen, auch wenn es hart ist. Hab auch bei den Krötenquappis eines dabei, das nur ein Vorderbein hat. Das wird sicher auch keine erwachsene Kröte werden.


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

nochmal @ Sanne: jetzt hab ichs erst gecheckt: du schreibst "Ich wollte sie in zwei bis drei Wochen wieder in den Teich setzen"
heißt das, du hast alle Molchbabies eingefangen und jetzt in einem Aquarium o.ä.? Oder meinst du mit "sie" ein weibliches Molchbaby?


----------



## Casybay (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi,
über Molche mit ein ,zwei oder sonst soviele Beinchen  würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, die wachsen alle nach, der Molch ist genial sich selbst wieder zurekonstruieren, aller Terminator, da wird sich auch schon mal ein Beinchen abgebissen, wächst aber wieder nach, manchmal sogar doppelt ohne das es stört.


----------



## Skopp1 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi,

danke für die Antworten, dann werd`ich ihn wohl seinem Schicksal überlassen und hoffen daß ihm vielleicht noch ein Beinchen wächst.  Ich habe ein paar Molchbabys in einen Miniteich gesetzt, damit die Kinder die Entwicklung beobachten können.   Und natürlich um sie vor den verfressenen Rückenschwimmern zu retten.

Schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Also, dass ein __ Rückenschwimmer einem Molchbaby gefährlich werden könnte, hab ich noch nie beobachet. Meist sind die Molchbabies, wenn sie von der Größe her ins Beuteschema der Rückenschwimmer passen würden, ja am Boden unterwegs, und wenn sie dann schon so groß sind, dass sie manchmal auch oben schwimmen, sind sie für die Rückenschwimmer eigentlich schon zu groß. Rückenschwimmer packen eigentlich immer nur Insekten, die an der Oberfläche schwimmen, also abgestürzte Fliegerln oder so. Libellenlarven sind da schon anders, die jagen auch meist eher dort, wo sich die Molchibabies aufhalten. Da bin ich immer ganz ausm Häusl, wenn ich seh, dass sich so ein "Monster" einem Molchbaby nähert :?


----------



## Skopp1 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Dany,

vielleicht haben wir besonders verfressene dieser Gattung im Teich. Ich kann jeden Tag beobachten wie sie sich an den Kaulquappen vergreifen, die ja mittlerweile nicht mehr soo klein sind. Alle paar minuten verliert eine __ Quappe durch einen __ Rückenschwimmer ihr leben. Unsere Verfressenen Rückenschwimmer fressen sich auch gegenseitig, wenn nichts anderes greifbar ist. Wir hatten die Kaulquappen von drei Laichschnüren, es waren massen, jetzt sieht man kaum noch eine aber viele viele Rückenschwimmer. Ich werfe ab und zu mal eine Fliege(so groß wie möglich) in den Teich. Sie lebt keine 30 Sekunden mehr. Sind diese blöden __ Wanzen eigentlich irgendwie nützlich na ja alles ist ja irgendwie nützlich.

Herzliche Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Sanne,..

komisch,... bei mir haben die Molche (die Erwachsenen) das Froschgelege aufgefuttert,
An die Schnürre (dann sind es ja die Krötenkaulqappen) sind Sie nicht ran,..

so habe ich quasi nur Kaulqappen  von __ Kröten,.. derzeit vielleicht 200-300 Stück,.. im Teich.

ich habe es aber noch nie gesehen, dass die __ Rückenschwimmer gerade eine Kaulqappen anfuttern,.. (bei mir sind es eher die Libellenlarven)

wie dany es sagt,.. Molchbabys sind immer unten unterwegs,.. .-> die Rückenschwimmer"kämpfe" passieren meist oben,..
Trotz aller Vorsichtsmassnahmen denke ich eher das generell die Pumpe oder mein Fadenalgenfischen der größte Feind ist.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Skopp1 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Micha,

sind bei mir nur Krötenquappen. Vielleicht kann ich das ja mal irgendwie auf einem Photo festhalten. Wenn sich die __ Quappe im seichten Bereich bewegt, stürzt sich der __ Rückenschwimmer im Sturzflug drauf,:evil dann zappelt sie noch ein bisschen und dann isses rum.:shock Manchmal schaffen sie es auch davon zu kommen ist aber selten. Wir haben überall tote Quappen hängen die sich langsam auflösen. Wir haben ca. 40 Rückenschwimmer in unserem Filterteich, vielleicht sind`s ja auch einfach zu viele. Die im Fischteich lassen sich gar nicht mehr zählen.

schöne Grüße aus dem nassen U-franken

Sanne


----------



## Casybay (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo ,
kann zu meien Rückenschwimmern nur sagen, das sie kleine __ Fliegen im Teich fressen so sie denn zappeln, alle viele Quappen und Libellenlarven rühren sie nicht an. Sind nur Oberfächenwasser Jäger.


----------



## Casybay (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Molch-Freunde,
hier wohl ein letztes Foto von meinem Junggesellen, den ich heute nicht mehr gesehen habe.
Leider bleiben meine Teichlein Molchnachwuchsfrei, naja... dafür hab ich heuer Quappen und Rückenschwimmerlarven! So ist die Natur und das ist gut so!


----------



## bigpit12 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Habe heute beim Algenfischen unbeabsichtigt auch zwei Molche _erwischt_


Hab sie dann vorsichtig aus den Algen befreit und wieder in den Teich gesetzt.
Ich bin stolz wie _Oskar_ das sich solch schöne Tiere bei mir angesiedelt haben. 

Die Bilder sind leider nicht sehr toll geworden, aber trotz allem wollt ich sie Euch nicht vorenthalten. 

mfg bigpit12


----------



## bigpit12 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

hier mal in besserer ansicht und qualität  heute wieder beim algenfischen ins netz geraten

mfg pit


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 Aktuell 24grad Wassertemperatur 

dadurch wandern die Elterntiere lieber in den kühlen Wald,..  die Babies können es sich natürlich
noch nicht so bequem aussuchen 

Dafür ist die Wasserqualität derzeit super,.. totale Teichsicht bis 1,5m diagonal bis zur tiefsten Stelle.
=> habe mal die Olympus1030 unter Wasser gehalten,.. 

 

Derzeit sind die kleinen in unterschiedlichen Größen am wachsen,..
     
Ich schätze den aktuellen Nachwuchs mit ca. 100 Tierchen,,,  

mfG. Micha


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Oh! Das sind tolle Bilder, Micha!
Ich kann meine Molchbabies noch nicht sehen, weil mein Wasser nicht klar ist, aber ich bin sicher, sie sind da. Die ersten Eier hab ich ja schon vor vielen Wochen gesehen, und meine Damen laichen immer noch fleißig ab. Da mein Teich jetzt schön langsam am klar werden ist, hoffe ich, in ein paar Wochen die süßen Kleinen zu sehen.
Hast du die Cam in einer Art Aquarium ins Wasser gehalten?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hast du die Cam in einer Art Aquarium ins Wasser gehalten?



Hallo Danny,..

wenige Wochen zuvor, war mein Teich ja noch grüner als grün,..
aber die Algen haben selbst gute Arbeit geleistet...  

Ne, ein Aquarium brauche ich nicht extra als "Wasserglocke" um die Kamerea zu machen
meine Digi-Cam kann direkt komplett bis 10m Wassertiefe ist Wasser...
http://www.olympus.de/digitalkamera/digitalkamera_mju_1030_sw_7473.htm

mfG. Micha


----------



## ollifrog (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

heute die ersten Molchbabies im kleinen Naturteich entdeckt...Leider hab ich nicht so eine tolle Kamera um die kleinen ordentlich aufs Bild zu bekommen...haben aber den gleichen Entwicklungsstand wie auf Michas Bildern...

LG Olli


----------



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Gestern konnte ich diesen Schnappschuss hier machen 
Kurz drauf ist die Molchin wieder umgekehrt und der __ Rückenschwimmer geflüchtet.
Gestern war überhaupt so ein Tag der seltenen Ereignisse. Ich sah ein Molchi eine Krötenquappe fressen. Bisher haben sie sie immer verschmäht, einmal hat einer zugeschnappt aber gleich wieder ausgespuckt. Und ich sah gestern auch 2x Rückenschwimmer Quappis verspeisen. Gestern war anscheinend der einzige Tag im Jahr an dem die Quappis schmackhaft waren


----------



## Casybay (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Ach, was beneide ich Euch um Eure Molche!!!!!
Mein einziger Trost ist der Junggesellenmolch in meinem neuen Teich, er hält mir die Treue


----------



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Was, das gibts ja nicht. Sind noch immer keine anderen zugezogen? Komisch....wo einer von selbst hin kommt, kommen normalerweise immer andere auch. Kann ja nicht sein, dass das der einzige Molch in deiner Gegend ist. Dem gehts so wie meinem Springfrosch, der ist auch schon das 2. Jahr ganz alleine


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Dany,
ich glaub meine anderen Molche und Weibchen (im Febr.hab ich sie noch in  der nähe des Teiches gesehn) hat sich Waldohreule oder Igel geholt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich soviele im Teich!
Aber meinem Junggeselllen gefällts, der hat Freude am 19°kühlen Teich, viel zufressen, keine Feinde im Wasser .


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 oh, das ist aber traurig. Waldohreulen sind zwar auch toll, aber....Molchis auch


----------



## goldfisch (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
da hat sich eine __ Quappe in den Algen versteckt. Trotz der geringen Grösse (vergl. Schnecke) hat sie aber schon alle 4 Beine. Da ich noch keine Raubquappe gesehen habe, ist  es auch kein Kümmerling. Vieleicht kann Uwe was dazu sagen ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## butzbacher (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Jürgen,

wie groß ist denn die Schnecke - das kann man auf dem Bild nicht erkennen? Und wieso Raubquappe?

Gruß André


----------



## goldfisch (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo André,
das ist eine normale kleine Posthonschnecke, so max. 1 cm Durchmesser. Normal haben   Pleurodeles diesen Habitus mit 5-6 cm. 
Einige Larven wachsen schneller und werden zu Raubquappen, welche dann den Rest auffressen, wenn man nicht separiert.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

deine "Raubquappe" (links im Bild) ist mMn ein Molchbaby!!!
 Man kann sogar die Kiemenbüschel erahnen


----------



## butzbacher (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Jürgen,

bei der Größe stimme ich Dany zu, ist wohl eine Molchlarve (war auch mein erster Verdacht). 

Gruß André


----------



## goldfisch (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Andre und Dany,
ich weiss das es eine Pleurodeles __ Quappe ist. Mich wundert nur die die geringe Grösse in dieser Entwicklungsstufe. Sieht ja aus wie ein __ Teichmolch, wenn man sich die Flecken wegdenkt. Am Futter kann es nicht liegen. Eine Theorie ist noch, das das Wasser aus dem grossen Teich stammt, der zu dieser Zeit voll Erdkrötenquappen war, deren Ausscheidungen ebenfalls das Wachstum anderer Lurche hemmt. Da ich aber die Molchquappen seit dem Schlupf im April nur zweimal gesehen habe, Nur das istFutter ist früh immer weg, kann auch irgendwo in den Algen noch der Räuber lauern.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

musste jetzt erst mal googeln, was Pleurodeles eigentlich ist -> __ spanischer Rippenmolch, also doch ein Molch 

fand aber eigentlich nur Beiträge, wo die in Aquarien gehalten werdern, bei uns sind die ja nicht heimisch. Und sowas hast du in deinem Teich???


----------



## Casybay (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
gab´s da nicht schon mal eine Diskussion um den spa. Rippenmolch in diesem Forum?


----------



## Duquesa86 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Ihrs,
> 
> da guck ich auch ganz neidisch - diese Mengen. Ich bring es mal grad auf ein Teichmolchpaar...
> 
> Heike, Deine Kröte ist ein Frosch...hätt'ste den mal geküsst...



Hallo, 
ich wäre froh wenn ich schon einen hätte. Aber ich denke, daß das bei uns schwierig wird. Es ist weit und breit kein offenes Wasser (ausser unser Teich halt). Falls keiner freiwillig kommt, gibt es die Möglichkeit welche zu kaufen?


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Gabi,

die, die Du kaufen kannst, darfst Du leider nicht in Deinen Teich setzen. Es ist auch nicht ratsam, denn die meisten Molche bleiben nicht dauerhaft im Wasser und wer weiß, ob die Umgebung molchgerecht ist. 

Der Rippenmolch von Jürgen lebt meines Wissens in einem geschlossenen System.


----------



## Annett (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Mahlzeit.

Nicht unser Molch-Nachwuchs, aber trotzdem niedlich anzusehen:
 
Heute vormittag bei einem Radausflug entdeckt.


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

ich liebe diese Kiemenzopferl!!!! 1
sehr schönes Foto, Annett


----------



## goldfisch (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



danyvet schrieb:


> fand aber eigentlich nur Beiträge, wo die in Aquarien gehalten werdern, bei uns sind die ja nicht heimisch. Und sowas hast du in deinem Teich???



Hallo Dany,

Das Foto ist aus dem Aquarium. Ich ziehe jedes jahr einige wenige als Mückenlarvenfresser auf. Die erwachsenen Molche sind solange frostfrei in einem mit Streifenfundament und Frühbeetelementen gesicherten Miniteich. Ein normales Aquarium ist etwas klein für Rippenmolche. Im Winter sind sie in einer Regentonne in der Garage. Rippenmolche können bei uns nicht im Freien überwintern. 

Bei mir auf den "Berg" gibt es leider keine heimischen Molche und Salamander, zu trocken.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Jürgen,

das ist aber schade, dass bei dir keine heimischen Molche sind. Ich "verwende" meine Molche auch als Mückenlarvenfresser. Eine meiner älteren Molchmädls erkennt mich sogar und zeigt richtiges Bettelverhalten, wenn sie mich am Rand stehen sieht. Sie kommt dann mit Köpfchen aus dem Wasser raus und schnappt in die Luft. Wenn ich dann noch mit Teesieb (mit dem fische ich die Mückenlarven aus einem Kübel Wasser, in dem ich sozusagen Gelsen züchte  ) oder mit einer Pinzette antanze (mit der Pinzette reiche ich ihnen die auf mir erschlagenen Gelsen  ) dann ist es überhaupt ganz arg. Sie schnappt dann wie wild um sich! Echt irre! Ich muss mir mal eine Videocam ausborgen oder gleich eine kaufen  und dann zeig ich euch, wie sie das macht


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Guten Abend miteinander,
was haben wir im Teich?
M. E. nach handelt es sich um einen Molch. Derzeit ca. 5 cm lang.
Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig?
Und wenn es denn tatsächlich ein Molchi ist, welcher Gattung gehört er an.
Wir sind völlig baff über diesen "Neuzugang", da wir bis dato weder __ Frösche noch Molche auch nur ansatzweise im Teich hatten.
Freude ist natürlich groß


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Das freut mich für euch! Ich weiß, wie sehr man sich darber freuen kann, haben wir doch jetzt nach dem Umbau auch wieder unseren ersten grünen __ Teichfrosch, w wir sonst doch alles möglich an Viehzeugs in unserem alten Teich hatten.
Ich tippe mal auf grünen Teichfrosch! Die Beinchen sehen mir nicht so molchmässig aus.


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

das dürfte eine __ Teichfrosch-__ Quappe sein. Vermutlich mit den neuen Pflanzen eingeschleppt...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 meiner Meinung nach kein Molch (sorry) 
ich tippe eher auf eine Kröte,..(wobei 5cm schon ordentlich lang sind),..
mfG. Micha

Schnecki trifft Molchi
 

derzeit habe ich eher nur eine Sorte im Teich,..(kein __ Fadenmolch (noch nicht) erkennbar).
An einer Teichrandseite habe ich immer ca. 20-25 Stück Molchnachwuchs,.. meine Kaulqappen sind alle ausgewandert)
       
(Bilder tagsüber bei ca. 40cm Wassertiege bei nicht so tollem Licht gemacht)

Die __ Schnecken haben ordentlich "rum gekotet" (dafür sind die Algen aber fast alle wech )
Und der Molchkollege auf Bild 1+5 scheint auch schon einen Angriff der Killer Libellenlarven erlebt zu haben,..
(davon habe ich auch ca. 20-30 Stück im Teich),..
erwachsen sahen die so aus:


----------



## Casybay (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Schöne Bilder ,Micha,
klasse Libellenlarve


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Also,wenn bei den 5cm (??) der Schwanz inclusive ist, denke ich an eine oridinäre Buffo buffo.
Für einen Dickbauchmolch  fehlen die äußeren Kiemen.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 5 cm Buffo buffo? Das muss dann aber eine spezielle Art sein, eher so eine Buffo frankonia oder so. Mal davon ab, die Erd-Krötenquappen sind nicht nur klein(er), sie sind auch schwarzbraun bis schwarz.

Das ist eindeutig ein Fröschlein (oder will mal eins werden).


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

HI

du hast schon die ?? hinter der Größenangabe gesehen. 
mit dem Zollstock hat Eva sicher nicht gemessen und unter Wasser sieht alles etwas größer aus 

Aber von mir aus wirds auch ein Frosch. :smoki
Jedenfalls wirds kein Molch.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Aber ich hab Augen im Kopf - und selbst wenn die Größe nicht stimmt, ist das keine __ Erdkröte.

Edit sagt guck mal hier:  Kaulquappe Wasserfrosch
Kaulquappe Erdkröte


----------



## ollifrog (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

da ich auch schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit Amphibiennachwuchs habe, kann ich behaupten, dass diese __ Quappe nicht vom Molch, aber auch nicht von der __ Erdkröte ist. Molchlarven haben äußere Kiemenbüschel, sowie in diesem Stadium auch Vorderbeine. Erdkröte ist es mit Sicherheit auch nicht, da wäre die Färbung viel dunkler und einfarbiger. Leider kann man die Größe nicht genau abschätzen, denn damit könnte man unterscheiden ob Gras oder __ Teichfrosch.
Da aber der Teichfrosch später ablaicht, passt die Entwicklungsphase eher auf den __ Grasfrosch. Wäre schön wenn du vielleicht noch ein Foto schießen könntest, wenn sich der Schwanz langsam zurückentwickelt, denn da könnte man aufgrund der Farbänderung eher noch mal differenzieren.

LG Olli


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich wieder mal eine Molchhaut gefunden. Letztes Jahr hatte ich schon mal eine hergezeigt, allerdings war die nur halb. Dieses Mal hab ich eine ganze gefunden  Ich hab versucht, sie auf dem Objektträger "aufzuspannen", aber das ist gar nicht so leicht. Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen, wie das aussieht, wenns im Wasser schwimmt. Von weitem dachte ich mir, wasn das für ein Schleimbatzen 
Begeistert war ich von den schwarzen "Fingernägeln"


----------



## Casybay (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Dany,
Deine Aufnahmen sind GENIAL!!!
Hab so eine Haut noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Dankeschön für die interessanten Bilder! Ich habe gar nicht gewußt, dass Molche sich häuten, wieder was gelernt (dabei bilde ich mir ein, schon eine ganze Menge zuwissen, habe ich doch im Lauf meiner "Teichkarriere"  von fast 30 Jahren jede Menge Bücher verschlungen .
Aber ich glaube, man kann auch 100 Jahre einen teich beobachten und man lernt immer wieder was dazu, das ist das Spannende an der Natur!


----------



## hoboo34 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Mönsch Dany, das sind ja mal starke Bilder. Sehr interessant.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Dany,
super Aufnahmen und wieder was gelernt, so was hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal
im Teich. Ich dachte das ist noch ein Rest vom Froschleich und hab es gar nicht
genauer angeschaut, beim nächsten mal schau ich es genauer an.
Danke für die tollen Bilder.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo
Zu meiner großen Freude entdeckte ich gestern Nachmittags in
einem separaten Kübel, in dem ich meinen __ Rohrkolben eingesetzt habe, 
Nachwuchs. Bin mir da aber absolut nicht sicher was es ist?
Wer kann mir helfen?
Hier ein paar Fotos.
LG Markus.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Servus Markus

Eindeutig ein Molch ... nehme an ein __ Teichmolch ....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

 Gratuliere zum Molchnachwuchs,..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,
danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Gestern konnte ich 6 Molchbabies zählen,
wahrscheinlich sind sogar noch mehr drin.
Was mich wundert, daß die Molche dort abgelaicht haben, aber gut da haben
sie keine Freßfeinde. Fotos gibts leider keine besseren, da in dem Kübel ziemlich
braunes Wasser ist.
LG Markus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, daß die Molche dort abgelaicht haben, aber gut da haben
> sie keine Freßfeinde. Fotos gibts leider keine besseren, da in dem Kübel ziemlich
> braunes Wasser ist.
> LG Markus




Hallo Markus,..

ich würde die Tierchen schnell in den Hauptteich umsetzen,...
Ein Wunder, dass Sie bei den Temperaturen der letzten Tage nicht in den Kübeln "gekocht" wurden,..
sicherlich gibt es in den Kübeln auch ein paar Mückenlarven,... aber in deinem Teich wird es schon schöner sein  

Zudem wollen die Molche in ein paar Wochen ja auch selbstständig den Teich verlassen können, dass geht bei Kübelwannen naturgemäss immer schlecht..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Micha,
das habe ich auch schon überlegt, die Molchbabies in den Hauptteich zu bringen.
Problem ist nur daß dies ein tiefer Kübel ist (ca. 50 cm tief) .
Der Kübel ist eben mit dem Erdreich und somit nicht ganz so leicht auszugraben.(siehe Bild)
Die Molche lassen sich auch nicht einfangen, die tauchen gleich ab.
Wenn ich mit Mückenlarven zufüttere funktioniert das denn auch?
Ich hoffe die Molchbabies wandern dan rüber zum Teich(ca. 1m).
LG Markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi,

bei mir siehts z.Z. so aus. Die letzten adulten sind nach dem letzten Regen wieder stiften gegangen

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Dieser kleine Molchb wollte heute schon auswandern, aber er dürfte es sich wieder überlegt haben. Er verharrte ca. 30min in dieser Stellung, dann har er wieder umgedreht.
Findet ihr nicht, dass er meinem Wandschmuck sehr  ähnelt?  (soll aber einen Gecko darstellen - das Teil musste ich haben, auch wenns kein Molch ist )


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

ooops, was vergessen. Ich wollt euch ja auch noch meine 3-Zehen-Molchin vorstellen (sie hat am linken Vorderbein nur 3 Zehen) - ein perfektes Wiedererkennungszeichen. Das ist die, die schon total ausflippt, wenn ich mit der Pinzette antanze  schon voll konditioniert


----------



## Dr. Gediman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Ich seh schon seit Tagen nur noch einen erwachsenen Molch in unserem Teich, und der (oder wahrscheinlich die) hält sich immer am tiefsten Ort auf, sodass ich kein Foto machen kann 

Dafür haben wir allerdings kleine Molchlarven im Überfluss und die auch noch in verschiedenen Altersstufen 

Sieht der hier nicht ein wenig aus, wie ein chinesischer Drache?


----------



## wmt (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Gestern habe ich eine kleine Algenwolke abgekeschert und mir sind da einige Junge / Halbstarke Teichmolche ins Netz gegangen, die ich aus dem Algenschlick herauspuhlen konnte. Heute haben mit einige Modell gelegen. 

Ist eigentlich der Entwicklungstand für Mitte August noch normal, die meisten haben ja noch deutliche externe Kiemenbüschel? Oder handelt es sich um eine zweite Laichung im Jahr.


----------



## danyvet (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das ist vollkommen normal. Bei mir sind sogar schon die ersten Babies ausgewandert 
Die ersten Eier sind ja schon im März abgelegt worden, die letzten noch im Juli. Also hat man immer viele verschiedene Größen und Stadien nebeneinander.
Bei mir dürften aber leider die Großlibellenlarven einige Molchbabies am Gewissen haben, denn ich seh heuer viiiiel weniger als voriges Jahr. Vielleicht (Hoffentlich) verstecken sie sich aber auch besser. Aber ich hab jedenfalls heuer viel mehr Libellenlarven im Teich, und die sind alle seeeehr gefräßig :?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*



ich hänge mich mit meinem "krabbelbaby-foto" einfach mal hier an, vielleicht hat je jemand von euch eine idee, was das mal werden möchte, wenn es groß ist?  
ein molch? eine eidechse? etwas ganz anderes? 

 

gesamtlänge knapp länger als ein normales streichholz, also wirklich noch recht klein. entdeckt habe ich den zwerg ca. 30-40 cm vom bachufer entfernt im steingarten.


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi,

das sieht mir nach einem Babymolch aus. Molche haben haben nur 4 "Finger", __ Eidechsen 5. Dafür haben Molche keine Schuppen.


----------



## Duquesa86 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

mhm - hinten rechts sehe ich aber 5 Finger


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi,

mit "Fingern" ist die "Hand" gemeint - also die Vordergliedmaße. Ausserdem kann man deutlich erkennen, dass das Tier keine Krallen hat - ein weiteres Erkennungsmerkmal.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

huhu christine :

vielen dank für die "unterscheidungs-tipps",  da werde ich wohl in nächster zeit öfter mal aufm bauch durch den steingarten robben, um evtl noch weiteren nachwuchs zu finden.


----------



## Schwatze (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

hab ich gestern beim Reinigen einiger Steine und entfernen von Algen, in meinem Teich, dieses kleine Molchbaby enrdeckt.
Es ist also doch wichtig, das man Unrat den man aus dem Teich holt nicht gleich entsorgt, sondern für ein paar Minuten am Teichufer liegen lässt.
So können sich Kleintiere wie z.B. Libellenlarven und dieser kleine Molch in den Teich
retten.


Gruß Lutz


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Huhu - ganz speziell für Dany und Andrea:

Über diesen kleinen Kerl bin ich heute morgen beinahe gestolpert:


 

 
Trotz meiner Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen, Notropis ch. und Pimephales pr. hat er es auf eine stattliche Länge von 3 cm geschafft.
Nach der Fotosession hab ich ihn aber auf den richtigen Weg gebracht, er war nämlich in Richtung Haus unterwegs.


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

oooooooooh, der isja putzig. Ist das ein Bergmolchbaby?

Bei mir hab ich heuer viel weniger Babys groß werden sehen. Kann mich erinnern, im ersten Jahr, als ich noch kaum Libellenlarven hatte, sind die richtig groß geworden, bevor sie ausgewandert sind und sind auch noch mit Kiemen zum Schluss so wie die großen an die Oberfläche  um Luft zu holen. Waren wahrscheinlich schon in der Phase der Kiemenrückbildung, oder sie haben nur geübt 
Heuer hab ich nur kleinere gesehen (die im ersten Jahr waren tw schon 5cm und trotzdem noch Kiemen!!), so ca 3cm auch, und nie hab ich sie auftauchen sehen. 2 habe ich an Land krabbeln sehen. Ich fürchte, es sind doch einige den __ Libellen zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hi Dany,

nein, ich hab nur Teichmolche. Deshalb denk ich mal, es ist ein __ Teichmolch - ansonsten wäre er ein Einwanderer...


----------



## butzbacher (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

Hallo,

sieht nach jungem __ Teichmolch aus. 

Gruß André



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ich hänge mich mit meinem "krabbelbaby-foto" einfach mal hier an, vielleicht hat je jemand von euch eine idee, was das mal werden möchte, wenn es groß ist?
> ein molch? eine eidechse? etwas ganz anderes?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 72856
> ...


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- BILDER*

2011 fangen wir von vorne an  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30085


----------

